# Lautsprecher für jedes Budget



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

*Lautsprecherempfehlungen für jedes Budget

*​ *[Inhaltsverrzeichnis]

1. Vorwort
2. Allgemeines
3. Kompaktlautsprecher
4. Standlautsprecher
5. Fazit



**[Vorwort]*

  Wer hat sich nicht schon einmal mit dem Thema Hi-Fi beschäftigt und sich gefragt: Welcher Lautsprecher liefern die beste Leistung für mein Budget? 

Um diese Frage möglichst effizient und kompetent mit diesem Thread beantworten zu können, muss man sich erst einmal ein paar Sachen im Klaren sein.

- Die Empfehlungen hier gelten *nie* für jeden potentiellen Interessenten, da jeder anders hört und jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack besitzt
  - Damit in Gerät hier aufgenommen wird, muss es sich auch etabliert haben, d.h.: viele positive Meinungen und/oder Tests – das Ich selber alle Geräte gehört habe, ist schlicht unmöglich
  Um die vorgestellten Hi-Fi Bausteine einordnen zu können, gibt es für Lautsprecher 2 Kriterien, welche Ich in der Prozentzahl (max. 100 %) des jeweiligen besten Gerätes in der Gattung vergebe. 
Die Kriterien sind Klang und Optik/Haptik, zusammengefasst unter dem Punkt Wertigkeit. Ausschlaggebend ist *immer* die Klangpunktzahl. 

*Bitte Beachten: Die Punktzahlen sind Einschätzungen von mir, nur weil Lautsprecher A eine um 5% bessere Wertung bekommt als Lautsprecher B, heißt dies nicht unbedingt das Lautsprecher A immer besser ist als B!

*
*[2. Allgemeines]
* Um den besten Lautsprecher für den eigenen Geschmack zu fnden, bedarf es Recherche, etwas Wissen und natürlich die eigenen Ohren. Hat man nun seinen Favoriten, will man diesen natürlich unbedingt zu Hause in vollen Zügen und in perfekter Qualität genießen. 

Damit man dies aber ungehindert erreichen kann, gebe Ich noch einige Hinweise um anfängliche Sorgen aus dem Weg zu gehen.



Jeder Lautsprecher, welcher neu ist, benötigt eine Einspielphase, diese  ist je nach Lautsprecher aber unterschiedlich lang. So geben manche  Hersteller nur Zehn Stunden an, andere wiederum bis zu einhundert, damit  der Lautsprecher sein volles Potential entfalten kann. In der  Einspielphase sollte man hohe Pegel tunlichst vermeiden!
 Der Favorit der Lautsprecher klang beim Probe hören anders als zu Hause? Das ist fast schon normal, so schade es auch ist - Da jeder Raum anders aufgebaut ist samt seinen "Insasssen" wie Couch und Vorhängen, dämpfen oder verstärken sich bestimmte Frequenzen. Diese Eigenart bezeichnet man als sogenannte Raummode, welche insbesondere bei Subwoofern teils extreme Maße annimmt. Indem man bestimmte Teile in einem Raum verändert, kann man diese Raummoden verringern und der Lautsprecher klingt wieder etwas anders aber nicht immer unbedingt besser als vorher.
 Welcher Verstärker passt zu welchen Lautsprechern? Eine sehr häufige Frage. Dabei unterscheiden sich Verstärker (,,Amp") in Sachen Klang bei neutraler Einstellung nur sehr geringfügig und rechtfertigen keine Hunderte von Euros. In erster Linie gilt daher, das das meiste Geld unbedingt in die Lautsprecher fließen sollte. Bei Verstärkern ist Ausstattung wichtiger als das angebliche Leistungsvermögen in Wattzahlen, besonders bei Av-Receivern.


Mehr steht in meinem How-To in Sachen Sound.  
 



* 
* 

*[3. Kompaktlautsprecher]*

    Kompaktlautsprecher sind sehr flexibel: egal ob als Stereosetup, oder zum späteren Ausbauen des Heimkinoraumes. Die Kompakten bieten oft viel Klang fürs Geld. Im Vergleich zu den Standlautsprechern ist der Materialaufwand für die Hersteller in Sachen Gehäuse bei Weitem geringer und ermöglicht so, bei gleichem Budget mehr Geld in die Technik zu investieren.

Magnat Monitor Supreme 200

Herstellerlink: Magnat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle:http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41oYcN1AN8L.jpg )

Die Magnat Supreme 200 sind die zweitkleinsten Lautsprecher der aktuellen Low-Budget Serie von Magnat zum Paarpreis von *100 €*. Die Lautsprecher überzeugen mit einer relativ neutralen Abstimmung und  guter Wertigkeit. Das Gehäuse ist aus MDF-Platten gefertigt und mit Furnieren  versehen,  welche jedoch von geringer Qualität sind. Die Box ist nicht pegelfest und auch im Grundton etwas schlank. In Anbetracht des Preises aber der ideale Einstig ins Hi-Fi und auch als spätere Box im Rearbereich durchaus zu gebrauchen.

Klang: 35 %
Wertigkeit: 40 % 




Nubert NuBox 311 

Herstellerlink: Nubert - nuBox 311 Kompaktlautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...824854-soundanlagen-bilderthread-deskr1rn.jpg)


  Die Nubert nuBox 311 für *280 €* / Paar sind sehr neutral und analytisch abgestimmt. Dabei sind sie dennoch sehr kompakt und bietet vergleichsweise einen feinen Hochtonbereich, welcher ergänzt von einem sanften Mittelton diesen neutralen Charakter hervorhebt. Diese Lautsprecher vertragen hohe Pegel, allerdings ist durch den geringen Wirkungsgrad von nur 85 db(A) ein starker Verstärker notwendig. 

Klang: 40 %
Wertigkeit: 40 %




KEF IQ 10

Herstellerlink: Q SERIES iQ10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/images/uploads/big/KEFIQ1.jpg)


Die KEF IQ 10 ist eine rundum ausgewogene Box mit einem Paarpreis von rund *400 €*. Dabei ist besonders die Bühnendarstellung klasse, desweiteren ist Sie auch optisch außergewöhnlich und ein Hingucker. Durch die nach vorn gerichtete Bassreflexöffnung ist auch ein Platz nahe der Wand kein Problem. 

Klang: 43 %
Wertigkeit: 45 %




Klipsch RB 81

Herstellerlink: RB-81 Bookshelf Speaker - Overview




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: http://www.areadvd.de/images/2008/klipsch_ref_2.jpg)


Die Klipsch RB 81 bieten sich mit einem Paarpreis von rund *510 €* für Leute an, welche eher Spaß an der Musik haben wollen, indem Sie den Lautstärkedrehregler gerne öfter nach rechts drehen und dabei einen kräftigen Bass suchen. Denn diesen bietet die Klipsch neben einen feinen, dynamischen manchmal aber auch aggressiven Hochtonbereich durch Ihren Hornhybriden an. Der überragende Wirkungsgrad von 97 db(A) bringt auch bei schwachen Verstärkern locker Partypegel in kleinere Wohnungen. Abstriche müssen bei der Oberflächenqualität gemacht werden. 

Klang: 50 %
Wertigkeit: 35 %




Epos M 12 i

Herstellerlink: The Epos Acoustics M12i




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: http://generubinaudio.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/epos-m12-2-550.jpg)


Die Epos M12 i ist ein ehrlicher Lautsprecher für rund *850 €*/ Paar. Ausgewogen, dynamisch, direkt das sind ihre Attribute. Somit ist die Epos eine sehr hifidele Box welche auch bei wenig Platz vile Standlautsprecher übertrumpfen kann. Mit 87 db(A) braucht man aber auch einen relativ potenten Verstärker, um diesem Schätzchen viel Dampf zu entlocken.

Klang: 63 %
Wertigkeit: 50 %




Nubert NuVero 4

Herstellerlink: Nubert - nuVero 4 Kompaktlautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: http://www.big-screen.de/deutsch/image/produktbilder/news/news-2008/nuvero14.jpg)


Ein Lautsprecher, komplett „Made in Germany“ für *1140 €*/ Paar. Souverän, neutral, Hi-Fi in Naturform: so kann man die NuVero 4 des schwäbischen Herstellers Nubert beschreiben. Dabei ist die NuVero auch superb verarbeitet, und mit Kippschaltern verfügt sie auch Anpassmöglichkeiten für Bass, Mitten und Höhen. Der Klang ist sehr neutral, feinfühlig aber auch kräftig und pegelfest. Nuberttypisch ist allerdings der schwache Wirkungsgrad, weswegen ein starker Verstärker die Nuberts antreiben sollte. 

Klang: 75%
Wertigkeit: 65%




Sonics Arkadia

Herstellerlink: SONICSONLINE - Audioequipment Lautsprechersystems Schallwandlersysteme der Marktführer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: http://www.immediasound.com/Sonics-Arkadia-2.jpg)


Sonics liefert mit den Arkadia Lautsprechern für *2400 €* / Paar ein Kraftwerk an Ingenieurskunst ab: Zwei Treiber, 2 Bassreflexöffnungen, Design der 80er mitsamt der Größe. Klanglich eine echte Bank, welche manche Standlautsprecher aus den Bahnen wirft. Musikalisch eine Wucht, seidig und dynamisch, gleichzeitig impulsschnell und im Bass kräftig zupackend. Es gibt keine Schwäche, selbst schwache Verstärker treiben die Box locker an, bedingt durch den guten Wirkungsgrad von 89 db(A). 

Klang: 90%
Wertigkeit: 65%



Magico Mini II

Herstellerlink: Magico Loudspeaker Systems




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: http://www.wittmann-hifi.de/hifi/images/Magico-Mini-II-450.jpg)


Als Referenz dieses Teils der Kompaktlautsprecher muss nun das Ultimatum des Kompaktlautsprecherbaus herhalten: Die Magico Mini II für *37.000 €* / Paar. Dieser Lautsprecher stellt alles in den Schatten – Sowohl bei Klang, leider aber auch bei dem Preis. Ersteres ist fantastisch: Traumhafte Stimmen, schöner-seidiger Bass und die Bühnendarstellung ist atemberaubend. Das Gewicht pro Box ist mit satten 90 Kilogramm schon über dem Niveau der meisten Standlautsprecher, die Verarbeitung das Beste in dieser Kategorie.

Klang: 100%
Wertigkeit: 100%




*[4. Standlautsprecher]*

  Standlautsprecher sind ideal zum Musikhören im reinen Stereobetrieb geeignet, da sie, sofern gut entwickelt, ein breites Frequenzspektrum darstellen können. Zudem sind sie auch als Musikpaar im Heimkinosetup als Frontlautsprecher ideal, da man mit Ihnen die Symbiose aus Heimkino und Stereophonie schaffen kann.


Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000

Herstellerlink: Magnat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.major-musik.ru/uploads/posts/2009-01/1231358925_monitor_supreme_1000.jpg)


Wieder stellt Magnat den günstigsten aber dabei keineswegs schlechtesten Einstig in die Standlautsprecher Kategorie vor. Mit einem Paarpreis von *230 €* sind diese Lautsprecher ein wahres Schnäppchen, auch wenn man nicht zu viel erwarten sollte. Sie treten relativ impulsschnell an und klingen ausgewogen, aber der Bass ist matschig und sehr aufstellungskritisch. Alles in allem aber ein gelungener Einstand und eine klare Kaufempfehlung für Leute mit schmalem Geldbeutel.

Klang: 35%
Wertigkeit: 40%




Canton GLE 470

Herstellerlink: GLE 470 - GLE Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://technonika.shop.by/pics/items/GLE_470.jpg)


Canton hat sich mit den GLE 470 fast schon eine Religion geschaffen, welche mit *360 €*/ Paar zugleich auch enorm günstig ist. So überzeugt die kleinste Standbox mit wirklich hifidelen Sound, denn Frequenzen werden sehr geradlinig dargeboten. Zudem ist auch die Verarbeitung für diese Preisklasse gut. Allerdings leidet die kleine Canton an einem schwächelnden Bass, dafür sind aber die Mitten und die Höhen sehr gelungen und mit 87 db(A) Schalldruck aus einem Watt auch mit kleineren Amps gut nutzbar.

Klang: 44%
Wertigkeit: 45%




Wharfedale Diamond 10.5

Herstellerlink: Product - Products - Wharfedale Hi-Fi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.hificorner.co.uk/media/c...eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/d/i/diamond10.5.jpg)


Die Wharfedale Diamond 10.5 bietet für *600 €*/ Paar die erste Empfehlung, wenn es um besonders viel Spaß bei Musik gehen soll: so besitzt sie ein feines Timbre, sanfte Mitten und eine gehörige Portion an Musikalität. Dabei erscheint sie zwar durch ihre geringe Höhe etwas pummelig, aber der klanglich schönen Wiedergabe tut dies keinen Abbruch. Allerdings sollte man diese nicht mit Einstiegsverstärkern befeuern, denn sonst verliert man einen Hauch von Dynamik und Spaß, welche dieser Lautsprecher nämlich leisten kann.

Klang: 50%
Wertigkeit: 45%




Mordaunt Short Aviano 6

Herstellerlink:*** / Products / Mordaunt Short[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://images.digitalshop.ru/big/m/mordaunt-short_aviano_6_walnut.jpg)


Mordaunt Short bietet mit der mit dem klangvollen Namen Aviano 6 ein Lautsprecherpaar für *730 €* an, welche B & W ähnliche Klangtalente in die Waagschal wirft: seidig, homogen, ruhig und zum stundenlagen Musik hören anregend. Dabei bietet sie zwei 17 cm Aluminiumbässe an, welche gut fundiert zu Werke gehen, aber dennoch im Klassenvergleich sehr zurückhaltend agieren. Die Optik ist stattlich, die Verarbeitung gediegen. Leider benötigt die Mordaunt Short starke Verstärker, welche besonders Impedanzschwankungen verkraften müssen.

Klang: 54%
Wertigkeit: 51%




Dali Lektor 6

Herstellerlink: Dali Lektor Lautsprecher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.audio-mix.pl/images/dali/lektor/Lektor6/lektor6.jpg)


Die Dali Lektor 6 ist eine pure Spaßbox entgegen jedem Hi-Fi im ursprünglichen Sinne für *980 €* das Paar. Dynamisch prachtvoll, sehr impulsschnell, knackiges Timbre: das sind die Markenzeichen dieses Lautsprechers. Dabei muss man jedoch zu Gunsten der hohen Dynamik Einbußen im Frequenzverlauf hinnehmen, zudem ist auch die Basspräzision nicht ganz so exakt. Aber wer die Dali im Vergleich zu anderen Lautsprechern hört, wird merken, welch grandiose Spielfreude in dieser Dänin steckt. Ganz nebenbei ist auch der Wirkungsgrad von 90,5 db(A) exzellent.

Klang: 55%
Wertigkeit: 55%




Monitor Audio Silver RX 6

Herstellerlink: Monitor Audio | Silver RX 6
[FONT=&quot]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[/FONT] (Quelle:[FONT=&quot]http://www.audio2vision.be/catalog/images/Producten/H_Afb/monitor%20audio_rx6.jpg)
 

 [/FONT]Für einen Paarpreis von* 1030 €* bietet der renommierte Hersteller Monitor Audio eine sehr edle und klasse verarbeitete Standbox an, welche sich klanglich der tonalen Neutralität verpflichtet hat. Die mit Keramik beschichteten Konuschassis bieten eine beeindruckende Vorstellung, welche nie die Mitten oder Höhen übertönt, sondern sehr sorgfältig das Fundament des Liedes aufbaut. Das die RX 6 auch noch zu den am besten verarbeiteten Lautsprechern dieser Preisklasse zählt, ist neben dem guten Wirkungsgrad ein weiterer Pluspunkt.

Klang: 61%
Wertigkeit: 70%




Quadral Platinum Ultra 9

Herstellerlink: PLATINUM ULTRA | Auslaufende Serien | quadral HiFi | Surround Lautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://i.testfreaks.de/images/products/600x400/33/quadral-platinum-ultra-9.1166625.jpg)


Auch Quadral reiht sich in dieser Liste der besonders empfehlenswerten Lautsprechern mit den Platinum Ultra 9 für  rund *1250 €* ein. Durch ihre relativ großen Maße lässt sich schon erahnen, dass besonders der Grundtonbereich durch das Bruttovolumen von 110 Litern sehr ausgeprägt ist. Dabei beherrscht die Quadral als Allrounder viele Stile, verkraftet auch hohe Pegel und ist bei jedem Genre eine Bank. Statt 2000 € für 1250 € das Paar ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Klang: 63%
Wertigkeit: 60%




Canton Vento 870 DC

Herstellerlink: Vento 870 DC - Vento Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.stereoplay.de/Testbericht/27811108_14fc5d6c49.jpg)


Canton schickt mit der Vento 870 DC für *1500 €* das Paar ein echtes Schmuckstück ins Rennen. Canton typisch hochwertig verarbeitet, wahlweise mit Echtholzfurnier oder mit Hochglanzlack. Aber auch die klanglichen Qualitäten, nämlich die absolute Neutralität machen sie zu einem echten Allrounder. Dabei zeigt sich die zierliche Box sehr genügsam, wenn es um den Wattbedarf geht. Dabei zeigt sie sich sehr souverän und legt viel Details offen.

Klang: 65%
Wertigkeit: 70%



Klipsch RF 7

Herstellerlink: Klipsch Classic RF-7 Floorstanding Speaker - Tower Speaker, Floor Speaker, Loudspeaker, Home Theater - Free Shipping - 30 Day Satisfaction Guarantee - Overview




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.klipsch.com/media/Photos/RF7_2_large.jpg)


Auch die Amerikaner haben wieder einen echten Dampfmacher: Die Klipsch Classic RF 7 für *1950 €* das Paar bietet mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 102 db(A) auch mit den kleinsten Verstärkern horrende Pegel an. Durch das Horn ist der Klang unglaublich dynamisch und verstärkerschonend, allerdings neigt der Hochtonbereich auch zum übersteuern. Der Bassbereich ist ein Maßstab in dieser Klasse, impulsschnell, kräftig und präzise machen diesen Lautsprecher zum Spaßmacher schlecht hin. . Neben einer leichten Schwäche in den Mitten sind besonders die Optik und die Verarbeitung für diese Preisklasse fast schon nicht akzeptabel. Probe hören!

Klang: 72%
Wertigkeit: 50%




Audio Physic Yara Superior II

Herstellerlink: [audio physic] - no loss of fine detail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://img9.custompublish.com/getfile.php/566270.919.cycqettffa/054+Audio+Physic++04jpg.jpg)


Der häufig gelobte Hersteller Audio Physic bietet mit der Yara Superior II ein Paar Standboxen für *2000 €* das Paar an, welche auf die klassischen Hi-Fi Tugenden setzt: Neutralität gepaart mit exzellenter Spielfreude. Dabei bietet sie eine luftige Bühne, und Jazzmusik als Beispiel wird fast lebendig. Obwohl dieser Standlautsprecher sehr schmal ist, und 2 seitliche Basstreiber besitzt, bietet Sie ein gutes Grundtonfundament. Auch die Verarbeitung ist ein Grund zur Freude und zeigt die Verliebtheit der Erschaffer aus dem Sauerland auf. 

Klang: 73%
Wertigkeit: 74%




Quadral Platinum 5

Herstellerlink: PLATINUM M | Produkte | quadral HiFi | Surround Lautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.mokandmartensen.com/images/quadral/product_quadral_platinum_m5_black.jpg)


Der deutsche Hersteller Quadral bietet viele Lautsprecher an, eine ganz besondere Empfehlung sind die Platinum 5 für *2400 €* das Paar. Neben der extravaganten und schönen Optik nebst der guten Verarbeitung fallen besonders der Ringstrahl-Hochtöner sowie die hinter schwedischen Gardinen sitzenden Basstreiber auf. Die klanglichen Talente sind neben einer guten Dynamik und feiner Spielfreude auch ein satter Bassteppich, welcher immer präzise den Signalen der Musik folgt. Eine neutrale Box mit Hang zur Dynamik.

Klang: 77%
Wertigkeit: 75%




Nubert NuVero 11

Herstellerlink: Nubert - nuVero 11 Standlautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.i-fidelity.net/typo3temp/pics/9c133b4f10.jpg)


Nubert holt in der oberen Mittelklasse zum Rundumschlag mit der Nuvero Serie aus. Dabei ist das Modell mit der 11 für *2690 €* das Paar besonders interessant: Neben einer erstklassigen Verarbeitung und einer schlanken Erscheinung sind die klanglichen Talente in dieser Preisklasse bestechend. So verpflichtet sich eine Box aus dem Hause Nubert der absoluten Neutralität, welche sich aber durch drei Kippschalter im Hoch, Mittelton und im Bass beeinflussen lässt. Wird die NuVero von einem starken Verstärker (Wirkungsgrad nur bei 85 db(A)) angetrieben, besticht sie mit Spielfreude und als klasse Allrounder.

Klang: 83%
Wertigkeit: 77%




 KEF XQ 40

Herstellerlink: XQ 40




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.royjowetthomecinema.co.uk/images/xq40l.jpg)


KEF bietet mit der XQ 40 eine smarte, kleine Britin für *3000 € *das Paar an, welche doch einige Technik-Schmankerl zu bieten hat. So sind zwei verzerrungsarme Tieftonchassis verbaut, um den hervorragenden Mitteltöner zu unterstützen. Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, ebenso wie der Klang: Spritzig, agil, direkt aber nie nervend, so agiert die kleine Schönheit von der Insel. Details legt die XQ 40 wie fast keine andere Box in diesem Preissegment offen, so dass jedes Lied zur neuen Erfahrung wird.

Klang: 85%
Wertigkeit: 80%




Magico V3

Herstellerlink: Magico Loudspeaker Systems




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Quelle: http://www.wittmann-hifi.de/hifi/images/Magico-V3-450.jpg)


Und wieder wird der Klassenprimus von Magico gestellt: die V3 für satte *29.000 €* ist nominell für jeden Otto-Normal Verbraucher unerreichbar, aber die V3 demonstriert eindrucksvoll, was im Lautsprecherbau möglich ist. So ist das Gehäuse aus Birkenholz und macht die Magico satte 72 Kg schwer. So ist die Konusmembran aus Glasfaser „gewebt“ und ist so enorm steif, dass die kleine 7 Gramm schwere Membran einen Menschen locker aushält. Noch beeindruckender ist der Klang: Samt, leicht, unbeschwert und sehr natürlich tritt sie auf – verlangt aber nach starken Endstufen. Eben ein Highend Lautsprecher welcher Highend Zuspieler verlangt….

Klang: 100%
Wertigkeit: 100%



*[5. Fazit]*

  Diese Liste stellt nur eine kleine Auswahl an Lautsprechern dar, welche aus der riesigen Masse besonders herausstechen. Wie man sieht, gibt es für jeden Kunden den passenden Lautsprecher für sein Budget, egal ob man neutral hört oder auf satten Bass steht. Dennoch hier noch einmal die eindringliche Empfehlung: *Vorher unbedingt Probe hören und sich nicht nur auf diese Liste oder auf andere Empfehlungen stützen!* 
So vermeidet man Fehlkäufe, welche einen dann jahrelang begleiten können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

*Platzhalter*


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

*Platzhalter* 2


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

*Platzhalter* 3


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

*Platzhalter* 4


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ist noch etwas im Aufbau - Formatierung etc. muss noch angepasst werden, Ich bitte um Geduld


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

So, erstmal fertig - Kritik usw. erwünscht!


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut. Allerdings finde ich die Preisspanne bei den Standboxen als zu groß. Wer soviel Geld für Lautsprecher ausgibt, wird sich bestimmt nicht in diesem Forum informieren sondern eher ins Hifi-Forum "gehen".


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ja mag sein, aber ich kann keinen Lautsprecher, der sich nicht etabliert hat, bzw. 10 € mehr kostet hier aufnehmen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Das ist doch schonmal ein echt gelungener Anfang für so einen Kaufempfehlungsthread!
Allerdings muss ich Erazer recht geben, gerade bei den Stand-LS sollte das Hauptaugenmerk eher im Preisrahmen bis 1000€ liegen und dementsprechend auch in diesem Preisbereich die meisten Empfehlungen stehen. Zum Beispiel sollte da die NuBox 481 nicht fehlen, die ja auch einige Forenuser hier haben.
Bei den Regal-Lautsprechern würde ich das Hauptaugenmerk dagegen auf Lautsprecher bis 400€/Paar legen. Das ist für die Zielgruppe hier im Forum sicher hilfreicher als die Sahnehäubchen vorzuführen, die sich hier sowieso die wenigsten leisten können.

Ansonsten ist dir ein recht guter Querschnitt durch die verschiedenen Marken gelungen, einzig Heco vermisse ich, auch wenn die für mich persönlich nix sind


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich wollte ja erstmal einen generellen markt-und Preisüberblick geben. Deswegen sind auch die Nubert Nubox 481 noch nicht dabei, weil ich extra auf euer Feedback warte.

Edit:Heco bietet bis auf die kleinen Victas keine Lautsprecher an, die empfehlenswert sind. Ich will ja hier Empfehlungen geben, und keine sinnfreie Marktübersicht alá was es denn alles gibt, sondern welche Lautsprecher Ihr Geld wirklich wert sind.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

du hast die texte doch nicht selbst geschrieben, oder?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Fein, fein.  

Das vermeindliche Bild der Supreme 200 ist aber leider keins. Es ist die Magnat Monitor 220, die optisch durch die silber lackierte Chasis differenzierbar ist. 

Die Preisspanne allerdings wirklich sehr hoch. Gerade im Hinbick darauf, dass gerade in diesem Forum mehr Teenies als Großverdiener vertreten sind. 

Insgesamt gut strukturiert und übersichtlich, die Texte dazu lesen sich lockerflockig. Auch die Beschreibung der Magnat Supreme kann ich gut nach empfinden bzw genau so unterschreiben. 

Edit:
Wäre die Magnat Quantum 603 nicht deutlich der Nubox 311 vorzuziehen? Schließlich hat die Quantum 603 im Test besser als die Nubox 381 abgeschnitten und ist zudem auch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

die preisspanne ist wirklich viel zu hoch statt du solltest die bis auf etwa 2000€ begrezen aber dafür lieber ein par mehr in der gleichen preisklasse angeben, z.B bei den canton GLE 470/490 die heco metas 700 und die klipsch rf52/62


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Moin Devil,

da hast du wieder einen schönen Überblick geliefert. 
Wie schon erwähnt vielleicht noch ein paar Low-Budget Alternativen mehr.





Stormbringer schrieb:


> du hast die texte doch nicht selbst geschrieben, oder?



Warum sollte er die nicht selbstgeschrieben haben?
Ohne das jetzt negativ zu meinen, dass das keine professionellen PR-Texte sind erkennt man doch.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> du hast die texte doch nicht selbst geschrieben, oder?



Soll Ich das jetzt mal als Lob annehmen?? Ich kann dir gerne das Worddokument schicken, Ich hab alles selber verfasst... 

@Kai - *ups* Das änder Ich mal schnell 

@Bl4ck: Lautsprecher die jetzt in der Übersicht sind, fliegen nicjt raus, da Ich die als Vergleichszwecke unbedingt benötige. Desweiteren sind die RF 52/62 keine Empfehlung angesichts des Preises wert. 


Ich warte noch auf weitere Vorschläge, vorgemerkt sind die Magnat Quantum 603 und die NuBox 481. 
Mehr Low-Budget Alternativen kommen in jedem Fall rein, keine Sorge. 

Schön das Ihr alle mithelft...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich werf noch mal ein paar Low-Budget-Vorschläge in die Runde. 

Canton GLE 402 -ab 200€ das Paar
Quadral Argentum 02 -ab 190€ das Paar
JBL Balboa 10 -ab 200€ das Paar
Infinity Primus - ab 200€ das Paar
Und meine Magant Monitor Supreme 800. Ab 135€ das Paar bei Amazon. 

Edit:
..und die sehr kleinen Canton LE 120 -ab 228€ das Paar


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@Kai: Das ist viel zu viel, JBL und Infinity fliegen raus, einzig die Canton wären noch erwähnenswert. Es sollen *Empfehlungen* sein, und keine Marktübersicht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Was spräche gegen JBL & Co? Es geht ja auch darum, dass man in jedem Preisrahmen 2-3 Lautsprecher zur Auswahl hat. Oft sieht man bei ebay/Amazon vermeindliche Schnäppchen und weiß sie nicht einzuschätzen. Wenn man jetzt mehrer LS in der Liste hat, weiß man wenigsten ob die was taugen oder ob sie selbt für 100€ tolaler Mist wären.

Ich finde nicht, dass das zu viel ist. Ich fände es vorteil haft z.B. je zwei bis drei Kompaktlausprecher bis 200€/300€/400€ aufzuführen. Es gibt sicher Leute die noch mehr ausgeben, die wird man aber kaum hier im Forum finden bzw kann man die Leute dann an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

im nubertforum wird auch sehr oft die 511er empfohlen und auch die nuline sollen gut sein. ich bin zz auch noch am überlegen was ich mir zu meinem Denon AVR 2809 für Boxen hole. Wollte wahrs 2.0 anfangen und ausbauen, gibts da irgendwelche empfehlungen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

sind in dem Thread nich schon genug Empfehlungen aufgelistet? 
Und wie devil im Eingangspost schon schreibt: Man kommt nich drum rum mal selbst in einen HiFi-Laden zu gehen und sich durch das Angebot durchzuhören.
Nur so findet man den Lautsprecher, der einem persönlich am besten gefällt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@Afi: Die wollens net verstehen. 

Und außerdem immer Magnat und nubert wird zu einseitig (Stichwort: Herstellerbevorzugung), und das sollen Lautsprecher sein, welche wirklich empfehlenswert sind, und sich etabliert haben. Und alles von Magnat und nubert ist auch nicht gut, nur weil es für viele die einzigsten sind die man sich leisten kann.


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

es geht doch hier darum das man quasi das beste P/L erziehlt oder sehen ich es falsch...


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Lass die alten Canton der GLE Serie draußen. Wenn dann die aktuelle Serie, da sich sehr viel verändert hat, besonders im Klirr des Hochton. Kein Vergleich zu den aktuellen Modellen.

GLE 420, 430, 470, 490


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Und außerdem immer Magnat und nubert wird zu einseitig (Stichwort:  Herstellerbevorzugung), und das sollen Lautsprecher sein, welche  wirklich empfehlenswert sind, und sich etabliert haben. Und alles von  Magnat und nubert ist auch nicht gut, nur weil es für viele die  einzigsten sind die man sich leisten kann.



Von Nubert hab ich noch nie sehr viel gehalten ^^ ich finde die Maßlos überschätzt 
aber Magnat hat bis zur Quantum 6xx-Serie nun wirklich ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, darüber hinaus gibts dann aber natürlich sehr viel bessere Alternativen zu Magnat


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Die Bowers & Wilkins 602S3 gibts beispielsweise bei Hirsch-Ille für 149€ das Stück. Das ist ein Hammerpreis für diese Lautsprecher (einführungspreis/UVP waren um die 400€/Stück).


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ihr seit aber auch anstrengend... 

@p00nage: Eakt - da spielt nubert nicht immer die wichtigste Rolle.

@Pokerclock: Danke für den Hinweis - wusste Ich nämlich nicht. 

@a_fire_inside_1988: Da stimm Ich dir voll und ganz zu. 

@nfsgame: ich schau die mir gleich mal an.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Und außerdem immer Magnat und nubert wird zu einseitig (Stichwort: *Herstellerbevorzugung*)


Aber dadurch, dass du in einer Preisklasse nur einen Lautsprecher empfiehlst, erzielst du ja diesen Effekt.



> sind in dem Thread nich schon genug Empfehlungen aufgelistet?


Ja, leider wird's bei 300€+ für die meisten schon zu teuer. 

Und das Magnat einfach sehr günstig ist, daran kann man nichts ändern. Dafür ist Magnat nach oben hin (High End) gar nicht vertreten und für Hifideler uninteressant.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Wenns aber nur einen empfehelnswerten Lautsprecher gibt, dann ist das so. Und Hersteller bevorzugen mach Ich absolut nicht, wenn man sich die Liste mal anschaut. 

Magnat bekommt bis auf die Quantum 603 keine weiteren neuen Empfehlungen, denn bis auf das absolute Niedrigpreissegment ist Magnat nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Dann verstehe ich nicht warum du die Nubox 311 für 140€/Stück in deiner Liste hast, obwohl man für weniger Geld besser LS bekommt. Dann würde ich die 311 ganz weg lassen, da sich nicht das absolut Beste für's Geld liefert. 


Neben der Quantum 603 gibt es ja noch die Canton GLE 420, welche auch in der gleichen Preisklasse spielt. Warum wäre z.B. diese dann nicht auch erwähnenswert? Beides gute LS. 
Du hast ja auch schließlich zwei Lautsprecher (Klipsch RF7 und Audio Physic Yara Superior II) für ~ 2000€ in deiner Liste. Warum also auch nicht zwei LS für 200€? 




> Magnat bekommt bis auf die Quantum 603 keine weiteren neuen  Empfehlungen, denn bis auf das absolute Niedrigpreissegment ist Magnat  nicht empfehlenswert.


Wenn du von Niegrigpreissegment sprichst bist du aber schon am Budget-Limit der meisten User angekommen. 

Von den 22 von dir aufgeführten Lautsprechern sind gerade mal 5 unter 1000€. Es sind sogar mehr Lautsprecher über 2000€ als unter 1000€ aufgeführt. Und die Erwähnung der Magico V3 mit ihrem stolzen Preis von 29.000€ ist zwar nett, aber natürlich nicht sehr nützlich.  




Da finde ich die *Magnat Monitor Supreme 800* erwähnenswerter, da sie aktuell schon zum *Paarpreis von 135€* Amazon zu bekommen sind. Auch dieser Test bestätigt der Supreme 800 ihre Daseinberechtigung. 

TEST: Drei günstige Stereo-Boxen von Magnat, Kef und Jamo.

Zitat aus dem Fazit des Tests.


> *            Klanglich* sind die Magnat die* ausgewogensten Probanden im Testfeld  *und ernten verdient einen Kauftipp.


In dem Test wird auch beschrieben, dass die Supreme 800 *körperreicher als die Kef C7* spielt, die mit 600€ das Paar zu Buche schlägt. Lediglich die Bässe können da nicht gänzlich überzeugen. Was die Supreme Serie offensichtlich so günstig macht ist wohl in erster Linie die Verarbeitung und das sehr schlichte Design. Ziemlich einfach Konstruktion eben.
An den Klangqualitäten scheint man nicht gespart zu haben, das liest man immer wieder. Warum sollte man diese extrem günstigen LS also nicht in die Empfehlungen aufnehmen?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Bl4ck: Lautsprecher die jetzt in der Übersicht sind, fliegen nicjt raus, da Ich die als Vergleichszwecke unbedingt benötige. Desweiteren sind die RF 52/62 keine Empfehlung angesichts des Preises wert.



achso und du bist natürlich der hifi experte hier  wer sagt denn das die ihr geld nicht wert sind außer das das jetzt mal deine meinung ist, sorry aber das ist schwachsinn


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wenns aber nur einen empfehelnswerten Lautsprecher gibt, dann ist das so. Und Hersteller bevorzugen mach Ich absolut nicht, wenn man sich die Liste mal anschaut.


 ich muss KaiHD7960xx zustimmen und jeder sagt immer man soll probehören gehen aber wenns nach deiner aussage eh nur ein empfehlenwertes boxenpaar gibt pro budget warum sollte man dann noch probehören ^^ genauso erachte ich die preisstufen als zu hoch angesetzt. oder welcher user hier kauft sich hier boxen für 25000 und mehr? wenn du obergrenze 2500 sind oder so seh ichs noch ein aber soviel


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Wenns aber nur einen empfehelnswerten Lautsprecher gibt, dann ist das so



Also dem muss ich vehement widersprechen. Gerade im Preisbereich bis 400€ gibt es sehr viele empfehlenswerte Lautsprecher. Da hab ich mich mit meinen eigenen Ohren durch ein großes Angebot durchgehört als ich auf der Suche nach neuen Lautsprechern war.
Hier mal ein paar Spitzen-LS die mir so in Erinnerung geblieben sind:

- Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 (ca. 350€/Paar)
- Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 (ca. 250€/Paar)
- Canton GLE 430 (ca. 350€/Paar)
- Kef IQ10 (ca. 360€/Paar)
- Mordaunt Short Aviano 2 (ca. 400€/Paar)
- und mein absoluter Tipp für ca. 400€ ist und bleibt die Elac BS63, an die kommt so schnell kein anderer Lautsprecher dieser Preisklasse ran

Das waren jetzt nur mal die interessanten Kompakt-LS zwischen 200€ und 400€. Wie du siehst gibt es da mehr als nur einen Lautsprecher der eine Empfehlung wert ist.
Und es sollte ja gerade darum gehen, hier in diesem Thread den Kaufinteressenten ein paar Möglichkeiten zu geben und nicht nur einen einzigen Lautsprecher pro Preisklasse vorzustellen, die NuBox 311 würde ich z.B. keinesfalls als absolute Empfehlung im Bereich um 300€/Paar ansehen. Klar ist das Geschmackssache, aber einer Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 ist sie auf keinen Fall so konkurrenzlos überlegen, dass es die einzige Empfehlung sein darf.

Das gleiche gilt ebenso für den Standlautsprechermarkt wenngleich ich mich auf diesem Gebiet eher wenig auskenne, da Stand-LS für mich derzeit noch uninteressant sind. 



> Heco bietet bis auf die kleinen Victas keine Lautsprecher an, die empfehlenswert sind.



Auch das ist eine sehr subjektive Aussage. Ich mag die Hecos zwar genauso wenig und würde sie selbst nicht empfehlen, aber abgesehen von den dumpfen Victas baut Heco in der Mittelklasse (Metas, Aleva, Metas XT) auch highfidele Lautsprecher die es sich zumindest lohnt anzuhören.

Naja, und was die Magicos angeht...die sind natürlich richtige Schmuckstücke, aber einerseits für die hiesige "Kundschaft" absolut uninteressant und andererseits auch nicht ganz so konkurrenzlos, man denke an Focal Grande Utopia, Burmester B100, mbl X-treme 101, die, wenn du auch absolutes High End mit einbeziehen willst, ebenfalls echte Empfehlungen sein können. 

Naja, ich hoffe du nimmst mir meine Kritik nun nicht übel, ist ja nicht persönlich gemeint, sondern soll "dem großen Ganzen" dienen  Schließlich ist es ja schon lobenswert und respektabel, dass du erstmal so einen Thread auf die Beine gestellt hast.
Aber das Konzept "Ein Lautsprecher pro Preissegment" ist wirklich fragwürdig und lässt den Anschein persönlicher Preferenzen auftreten.
Und grundsätzlich würde ich die Preisspanne eher dem hiesigen Klientel anpassen und mich vor allem auf den Bereich 100-400€ Paarpreis konzentrieren, und ein paar höherpreisige Modelle bis vllt. 2000€/Paarpreis noch dazu nennen. Die HighEnd-Gefilde kann man sich hier wirklich sparen, denn jemand, der 10.000€ für einen einzelnen Lautsprecher ausgibt, der schaut nicht ins PCGHX-Forum um sich vorher zu informieren.

Noch eine Frage nebenbei....worauf stützt du dich bei den Klangbeschreibungen?


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Von Nubert hab ich noch nie sehr viel gehalten ^^ ich finde die Maßlos überschätzt


 
Dann vergleich mal die nuVero 14 mit der Konkurrenz. Ich habe kein besseres Paar in der Preisklasse finden können.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich glaube AFI bezieht sich auf die Nubox Serie. ^^

Edit:
was haltet ihr von dieser Empfehlung von 135€/Paar?


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

ja aber selbst die nubox/ nuline serie wird doch in testberichten oft gelobt


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Die sind sicher auch sehr gut, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die Quantum 603 (<200€/Paar) gegen die Nubox 381 (380€/Paar) schlägt, dann wird klar, dass auch die Nubox 311 für 280€ pro Paar keine Empfehlung sein kann.

edit:


> ich muss KaiHD7960xx zustimmen


 "Kai" reicht übrigens..^^ Man brauch ja nicht immer den ganzen merkwürdigen Usernamen zitieren.


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

ja aber die 2 serien sind ja net nur kompakt boxen ^^


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich glaube AFI bezieht sich auf die Nubox Serie. ^^


 
Dann sollte er das auch so schreiben, denn solche Aussagen stiften nur Verwirrung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dann sollte er das auch so schreiben, denn solche Aussagen stiften nur Verwirrung.



Nein, ich habe Nubert im Allgemeinen gemeint.
Ich schrieb aber:

"Von Nubert hab _*ich*_ noch nie sehr viel _*gehalten*_ ^^_* ich*__* finde*_ die Maßlos  überschätzt"

Das ist also meiner Meinung nach eindeutig eine extrem subjektive Aussage und ich würde soetwas auch nie in einer Kaufberatung schreiben. Schließlich empfehle ich ja selbst die nubert-Lautsprecher oft genug hier im Forum.
Aber meinen Geschmack hinsichtlich Klang und Optik treffen sie einfach nicht, da kann der Herr Nubert basteln was er will, mir gefällt das Konzept einfach nicht, auf mich wirken Nubert-Lautsprecher optisch immer "kühl" und klanglich finde ich sie einfach zu nüchtern.
Nichtsdestotrotz sind es gute Lautsprecher und sie gehören auf jeden Fall in diesen Thread als Empfehlung mit rein, da meine subjektive Meinung damit nix zu tun hat. Schließlich habe ich bereits im Post #10 geschrieben, dass mir in der Auflistung die NuBox 481 fehlt, da sie zweifelsohne ein sehr guter Stand-LS für 500€/Paar ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte verständlich machen worum es mir geht


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ein solcher Thread sollte das Publikum nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Kaum jemand wird sich hier ein 2.000 € Paar ins Zimmer stellen. Ich sehe es also auch so, dass das Hauptaugenmerk auf bezahlbare LS der < 1.000 € Klasse liegen sollte. Alles darüber ist nice to know, mehr aber auch nicht.

Ich finde das Konzept hier im Thread sehr interessant, vor allem die Bilder mit einem kurzen Text gepaart, gewährt Übersicht und macht Spaß beim alleinigen Anschauen der Bilder.

Wenn möglich sollte die Übersicht breit sein. Im besten Fall LS gleicher Preisklasse, aber mit verschiedenen Konzepten (Design, Abstimmung, Technik).


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe Nubert im Allgemeinen gemeint.
> Ich schrieb aber:
> 
> "Von Nubert hab _*ich*_ noch nie sehr viel _*gehalten*_ ^^_* ich*__* finde*_ die Maßlos überschätzt"


 
So habe ich es auch verstanden. Inwiefern Nubert maßlos überschätzt wird, kann ich deiner Argumentation jedoch nicht entnehmen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Inwiefern Nubert maßlos überschätzt wird, kann ich deiner Argumentation jedoch nicht entnehmen.



Nubert wird meiner Meinung nach deshalb maßlos Überschätzt, da ich sie keinesfalls so gut finde, wie sie sowohl in Foren als auch in Testberichten hingestellt werden. Ich kann einfach den Hype um diese Lautsprecher nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Sie klingen sauber, neutral, gut...keine Frage, dafür haben sie ihr Lob verdient. Aber ich finde, dass es einige Lautsprecher gibt, die mehr Spaß vermitteln, die das Musik-Hören mehr zum Erlebnis machen.
Ich finde was Nubert angeht, den Vergleich zu Isophon immer ganz gut da die sich recht ähneln.
Die Isophon Indigo kann ich mir regelmäßig anhören, da sie ein Freund von mir hat. Die klingen zweifelsohne tadellos. Aber das was meinem Freund an seinen Lautsprechern so gut gefällt (er sagt immer "überhaupt nicht nervig") trifft leider nicht meinen Geschmack. Man kann den Isophon Indigo stundenlang zuhören, weil sie halt weder einen dicken Bass spitze Höhen haben. Aber ich finde,sie klingen nach einer Stunde dann irgendwie langweilig, da fehlt mir halt ein bisschen die "Effekt-Hascherei". Ein Bassdrum muss auch mal in die Magengrube drücken, ein HiHat muss auch mal spritzig in den Ohren klirren. Das macht Musik für mich lebendig.
Und das können mir genauso die Nuberts nicht liefern, die klingen mir einfach zu nüchtern und langweilig und genau deshalb kann ich es nicht verstehen, dass sie oft als *die* Lautsprecher schlechthin angesehen werden.

Also ich korrigiere meine Aussage "ich finde die maßlos überschätzt" zu "ich kann den Hype um Nubert nicht nachvollziehen" 
zufrieden?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Nagut das kannst du ja auch den Bass-Regler etwas nach recht s drehen oder "Loudness" aktivieren.   
Mir gefällt ein leicht warmer Klang nämlich auch.   Außer bei Orchestermusik. Das höre ich ger "Direct".

Ich denke, sie werden etwas überschätz, weil man ihnen( wie auch oft Teufel-Lautsprechern) eine "Non-Plus-Ultra"-Rolle zuschiebt. Sicher sind die LS durchweg auf hohem Niveau, auch oft in Test bestätigt. Das können aber andere Hersteller auch.

edit:
Also wer wäre jetzt noch gleich für eine Aufnahme der Supreme 800 als Budget-Tip?  Für 135€ das Paar kann man wohl nicht meckern.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Nagut das kannst du ja auch den Bass-Regler etwas nach recht s drehen oder "Loudness" aktivieren.



Ich halte es aber für vernünftiger mir gleich einen Lautsprecher zu kaufen, der zu meinem Hörgeschmack passt, als einen, der nicht dazu passt und ich noch die Klangregler brauche.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Dafür gibt es ja verschiedene Lautsprecher. Für jeden ist eigendlich was dabei, daher ist das ausgiebige Probehören nicht zu unterschätzen .
Die Indigo ist die "kleine" von Isophon, ne? Hör dir mal die Galileo vom selben Herstller an (zwischending aus Standbox und Regallautsprecher mit Bandpass zur Basswiedergabe). Die kann auch Spaß machen, vorausgesetzt man schiebt ihr nen potenten Verstärker unter die Füße, denn der Wirkungsgrad ist unter aller Sau  (Wie auch bei der Vieta und der Europa II aus der selben Serie).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Die Indigo ist die "kleine" von Isophon, ne?



Naja, der kleinere Stand-Lautsprecher aus den alten Isophon-Serien. Ich muss mich aber korrigieren, er hat nicht die Isophon Indigo, sondern die Isophon Avalon.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Also dem muss ich vehement widersprechen. Gerade im Preisbereich bis 400€ gibt es sehr viele empfehlenswerte Lautsprecher. Da hab ich mich mit meinen eigenen Ohren durch ein großes Angebot durchgehört als ich auf der Suche nach neuen Lautsprechern war.
> Hier mal ein paar Spitzen-LS die mir so in Erinnerung geblieben sind:
> 
> - Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 (ca. 350€/Paar)
> ...



trifft recht genau meine meinung - ich war nur viel zu lazy um das in worte zu fassen.  die auswahl und die geschmäcker sind vielfältig - das kann niemals in einer einzigen liste funktionieren. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dann vergleich mal die nuVero 14 mit der Konkurrenz. Ich habe kein besseres Paar in der Preisklasse finden können.


genau das meinte ich weiter oben: "meine LS sind sowieso die besten" in der kategorie.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Soll Ich das jetzt mal als Lob annehmen?? Ich kann dir gerne das Worddokument schicken, Ich hab alles selber verfasst...


ja, kannst du eigentlich schon alsl ob nehmen  - die nächste frage die kommt ist allerdings provokanter: weisst du wovon du schreibst? kennst du die dinger wirklich alle?


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich sehe darin kein Problem, wenn jemand an seinem LS "fest hält". Könnte dem Thread sogar helfen, wenn diejenigen den Charakter ihres LS auch beschreiben und differenzieren können. "Das Beste" wird man nie empfehlen können.

Eine Klangbeschreibung würde schon viel nutzen.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nubert wird meiner Meinung nach deshalb maßlos Überschätzt, da ich sie keinesfalls so gut finde, wie sie sowohl in Foren als auch in Testberichten hingestellt werden. Ich kann einfach den Hype um diese Lautsprecher nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Sie klingen sauber, neutral, gut...keine Frage, dafür haben sie ihr Lob verdient. Aber ich finde, dass es einige Lautsprecher gibt, die mehr Spaß vermitteln, die das Musik-Hören mehr zum Erlebnis machen.
> Ich finde was Nubert angeht, den Vergleich zu Isophon immer ganz gut da die sich recht ähneln.
> Die Isophon Indigo kann ich mir regelmäßig anhören, da sie ein Freund von mir hat. Die klingen zweifelsohne tadellos. Aber das was meinem Freund an seinen Lautsprechern so gut gefällt (er sagt immer "überhaupt nicht nervig") trifft leider nicht meinen Geschmack. Man kann den Isophon Indigo stundenlang zuhören, weil sie halt weder einen dicken Bass spitze Höhen haben. Aber ich finde,sie klingen nach einer Stunde dann irgendwie langweilig, da fehlt mir halt ein bisschen die "Effekt-Hascherei". Ein Bassdrum muss auch mal in die Magengrube drücken, ein HiHat muss auch mal spritzig in den Ohren klirren. Das macht Musik für mich lebendig.
> Und das können mir genauso die Nuberts nicht liefern, die klingen mir einfach zu nüchtern und langweilig und genau deshalb kann ich es nicht verstehen, dass sie oft als *die* Lautsprecher schlechthin angesehen werden.
> ...


 
Welche Nuberts hast du dir denn schon angehört. Nubert ist nicht gleich Nubert. Da gibt es zwischen den einzelnen Serien schon Unterschiede. 
Gerade mit den nuVeros erhält man eine ordentliche Portion Bass. 




			
				Stormbringer schrieb:
			
		

> genau das meinte ich weiter oben: "meine LS sind sowieso die besten" in der kategorie.


 
Mag sein. Zu der Auffassung bin ich gekommen, als ich mehrere Modelle in dieser "Liga" probegehört habe.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

also sind sie für deine bedürfnisse ideal. für andere muss/wird das nicht so sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Welche Nuberts hast du dir denn schon angehört. Nubert ist nicht gleich Nubert. Da gibt es zwischen den einzelnen Serien schon Unterschiede.



Gehört habe ich bisher die nuBox 381 und die nuLine 102. Klar, Bass haben die schon ordentlich, aber es kommt halt auch darauf an, wie die Spielcharakteristik ist.


----------



## norse (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Die Überschrift heißt "Lautsprecher für *JEDES* Budget" , dem ist aber leider nicht so! unter 100€ wird ja mal gar nichts angeboten, dabei bin ich mit meiner Logitech "Anlage" ganz zufrieden. Ich bitte drum das gerade in dem Bereich unter 100€ auch noch was kommt! Ich weiß das Qualität kostet, aber auch für den kleinen Schülergeldbeutel sollte doch was geboten werden.


----------



## querinkin (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich denke in diesem Thread geht es um passive Lautsprecher. Logitech passt dann leider nicht rein.


----------



## Witcher (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

unter 100€ kann man ja die Scythe Kro Craft reinnehmen.


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Gehört habe ich bisher die nuBox 381 und die nuLine 102.


 
Das dachte ich mir.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> also sind sie für deine bedürfnisse ideal. für andere muss/wird das nicht so sein.


 
Schon klar, trotzdem braucht man einen gewissen Richtwert bzw. Standard. Woran soll man sich denn richten, wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat Produkte untereinander zu testen. Aber da es hier nicht um High End geht, ist die Diskussion sowieso hinfällig.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Moin,

Ich bin der Meinung dass es asolut irrsinnig ist Ranglisten für LS aufzustellen bzw. Klangpunkte zu vergeben. Der Thread hier ist ja ansich ganz nett jedoch wird ein falsches Bild von Hifi vermittelt, und zwar das je teurer desto besser. Jeder der mal eine 0815 Aufnahme über zb. Magico LS hört wird sofort wegrennen da je aufösend und ehrlicher der LS desto mehr werden die negativen Aspekte einer Aufnahme aufgedeckt. 90% der erhältlichen Musik sind auf dieser Art Lautsprecher unerträglich, das ist nur etwas für Leute die überwiegend Jazz, Folk und Klassik hören und sich dort nur die Klangperlen rauspicken bzw. leute die eine Art Klangbenchmark durchführen, so als würdest du nie zocken und einen Schwanzmark nach dem anderen starten.

Mich würde mal interessieren mit welchem Musikmaterial die Lautsprecher aus dem Eingangspost bewertet wurden  

Oder spiegelt die Prozentzahl eine Mischung aus Stereoplayrangliste und Holzohrforum.de Meinungen wieder ?


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung dass es asolut irrsinnig ist Ranglisten für LS aufzustellen bzw. Klangpunkte zu vergeben. Der Thread hier ist ja ansich ganz nett jedoch wird ein falsches Bild von Hifi vermittelt, und zwar das je teurer desto besser. Jeder der mal eine 0815 Aufnahme über zb. Magico LS hört wird sofort wegrennen da je aufösend und ehrlicher der LS desto mehr werden die negativen Aspekte einer Aufnahme aufgedeckt. 90% der erhältlichen Musik sind auf dieser Art Lautsprecher unerträglich, das ist nur etwas für Leute die überwiegend Jazz, Folk und Klassik hören und sich dort nur die Klangperlen rauspicken bzw. leute die eine Art Klangbenchmark durchführen, so als würdest du nie zocken und einen Schwanzmark nach dem anderen starten.
> 
> ...


 

Hier geht's nicht um Ranglisten, sondern um eine Marktübersicht. Und wenn stink normale CDs auf teuren Boxen unerträglich klingen würden, hätte ich vermutlich schon Krebs und läge unter der Erde.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Hier geht's nicht um Ranglisten, sondern um eine Marktübersicht. Und wenn stink normale CDs auf teuren Boxen unerträglich klingen würden, hätte ich vermutlich schon Krebs und läge unter der Erde.



Teuer ist für mich über 10.000,-€, denn dort ist die Fahnenstange dessen was machbar ist erreicht. Alles darüber ist Verarsche...

Vermutlich liegen Welten zwischen dem was du als teuer bezeichnest und dem was ich als teuer bezeichne. 500,-€ ist LS Einstiegsklasse... low Budget praktisch wo das Musikhören anfängt Spass zu machen...


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Teuer ist für mich über 10.000,-€, denn dort ist die Fahnenstange dessen was machbar ist erreicht. Alles darüber ist Verarsche...


 
Naja, ist ja deine Meinung.




> Vermutlich liegen Welten zwischen dem was du als teuer bezeichnest und dem was ich als teuer bezeichne. 500,-€ ist LS Einstiegsklasse... low Budget praktisch wo das Musikhören anfängt Spass zu machen...


 
Wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja deine Meinung.


 
Nein das ist die Meinung derer die wissen was man für 10k bekommen kann, leute die über 30 Jahre lang mit High End zu tun haben 



> Wenn du wüsstest...



Nicht immer ist das was Papa hat auch wirklich so toll....


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Nein das ist die Meinung derer die wissen was man für 10k bekommen kann, leute die über 30 Jahre lang mit High End zu tun haben


 
Nein, es ist deine Meinung!




> Nicht immer ist das was Papa hat auch wirklich so toll....


 
Wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass du mit deiner Vermutung flasch liegst. Lange Leitung, hmmm?


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Nein, es ist deine Meinung!


 
 Auch, allerdings nicht nur. Wie ich schon schrieb, die underground Hifi Szene weiß bescheid. Ich meine keine Kommerz Opfer die sich auf den High End Messen beschwurbeln lassen  



> Wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass du mit deiner Vermutung flasch liegst. Lange Leitung, hmmm?


Was sollte ich dir denn auf so einen kindischen Kommentar antworten ? DAS mit der 500,-€ ( UVP ) Mindestgrenze ist meine Meinung


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



norse schrieb:


> Die Überschrift heißt "Lautsprecher für *JEDES* Budget" , dem ist aber leider nicht so! unter 100€ wird ja mal gar nichts angeboten, dabei bin ich mit meiner Logitech "Anlage" ganz zufrieden. Ich bitte drum das gerade in dem Bereich unter 100€ auch noch was kommt! Ich weiß das Qualität kostet, aber auch für den kleinen Schülergeldbeutel sollte doch was geboten werden.



nein, logitech hat nichts mit hochwertiger musikreproduktion zu tun. das gehört hier wirklich nicht rein.
selbst die allerbilligsten magnat-systeme hören sich um welten besser an als dieser logitech-*BLEEEB*



Witcher schrieb:


> unter 100€ kann man ja die Scythe Kro Craft reinnehmen.


siehe oben.



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Teuer ist für mich über 10.000,-€, denn dort ist die Fahnenstange dessen was machbar ist erreicht. Alles darüber ist Verarsche...
> 
> Vermutlich liegen Welten zwischen dem was du als teuer bezeichnest und dem was ich als teuer bezeichne. 500,-€ ist LS Einstiegsklasse... low Budget praktisch wo das Musikhören anfängt Spass zu machen...


das ist quatsch. du erreichst 98% der fahnenstange mit 1000€/stückpreis lautsprechern. der rest ist voodoo und es-ist-teuer-also-muss-es-besser-sein selbstbeweihräucherung.

für den einstieg in brauchbare hifi-welten würde ich 250€/stück veranschlagen - und dann kompakte regal-ls empfehlen.


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Auch, allerdings nicht nur. Wie ich schon schrieb, die underground Hifi Szene weiß bescheid. Ich meine keine Kommerz Opfer die sich auf den High End Messen beschwurbeln lassen


 
Na, dann können sich ja ab heute alle glücklich schätzen, dass sich so ein großer Hifi-Spezi hier angemeldet hat.



> Was sollte ich dir denn auf so einen kindischen Kommentar antworten ? DAS mit der 500,-€ ( UVP ) Mindestgrenze ist meine Meinung


 
Kindisch und albern ist hier eigentlich nur dein prolliges Auftreten.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich kann seine Aussagen bestätigen hinsichtlich der gestiegenen Offenbarung von Aufnahmefehlern (Stichworte Clipping und Loudness War) bei höherwertigen LS. Mein Wechsel von einer Magnat Monitor zur Canton GLE490 hat mich erschrecken lassen, wie schlecht einige meiner CDs aufgenommen sind.

Die beste Aufnahme, die ich habe ist noch nicht mal "Musik" im eigentlichen Sinne. Es sind die C&C Soundtracks der ersten Westwood Teile aus den späten 90ern. Extrem hohe Dynamikrate und das bei größtenteils elektronischen Samples. Kein Clipping oder sonstige Aufnahmefehler. 

Es würde mich wundern, wenn man das nicht auch auf einer NuVero 14 hören würde. Ich habe es auf einer NuVero 4 gehört. Sogar nochmal deutlicher als auf der Canton.  

Davon abgesehen, macht euch jetzt nicht persönlich fertig. Es reicht, wenn ich das jeden Tag in den Kommentarthreads verwarnen muss.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das ist quatsch. du erreichst 98% der fahnenstange mit 1000€/stückpreis lautsprechern. der rest ist voodoo und es-ist-teuer-also-muss-es-besser-sein selbstbeweihräucherung.



Die besten LS die ich bis jetzt gehört habe kosten 4k = Atmo 3 ( Insider ) 

Die Atmo 5 kosten ca. 10k, das ist wirklich end of the Road 



> für den einstieg in brauchbare hifi-welten würde ich 250€/stück veranschlagen - und dann kompakte regal-ls empfehlen.



Jupp, Selbstbaukits wie Imag2 zb. 

Btw, hätte nicht gedacht dich hier anzutreffen 




Blutstoff schrieb:


> Na, dann können sich ja ab heute alle glücklich schätzen, dass sich so ein großer Hifi-Spezi hier angemeldet hat.



Jupp 



> Kindisch und albern ist hier eigentlich nur dein prolliges Auftreten.



Man sollte nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen, es ging mir nicht darum hier irgenwelche "Kompetenzen" zu verletzen. Also warum fühlst du dich angegriffen dass du mir jetzt proletentum vorwirfst ?

Oder brauche ich hier 500 Posts um mich zu äußern ?


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich kann seine Aussagen bestätigen hinsichtlich der gestiegenen Offenbarung von Aufnahmefehlern (Stichworte Clipping und Loudness War) bei höherwertigen LS. Mein Wechsel von einer Magnat Monitor zur Canton GLE490 hat mich erschrecken lassen, wie schlecht einige meiner CDs aufgenommen sind.


 
Um eine schlecht abgemischte CD zu entlarven, reicht selbst ein verhältnismäßig billiges Teufel-Brüllwürfelsystem. Klar weiß ich auch, worauf er hinaus wollte, dabei hat er meiner Meinung nach jedoch stark übertrieben.



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen, es ging mir nicht darum hier irgenwelche "Kompetenzen" zu verletzen. Also warum fühlst du dich angegriffen dass du mir jetzt proletentum vorwirfst ?
> 
> Oder brauche ich hier 500 Posts um mich zu äußern ?


 
Tja, wie man in den Wald hineinruft....


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Also ich schreibe es nochmal - *diesmal mit dem Hinweis, dass der Meldebutton keine persönliche Vergeltungswaffe ist* - klärt eure persönlichen Dinge per PN und nicht hier im Thread.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@ Blutstoff

Nein ich hab nicht übetrieben, dass du es so vehement angezweifelt hast hat aufmich den Eindruck gemacht als hättest du noch nie wirklich loudnesswar und dynamikkomprimiertes Material auf high endigen LS gehört. 

Ein Negativbeispiel wären zb. RHCP Californication. Auf Brüllwürfeln oder gar Handys ist das natürlich egal denn dafür ist die Mucke ja produziert worden.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Die Klangprozente und auch das Preisleistungsverhältnis sind fürn Popo, interessant ist bei den Daten eigentlich nichts im Hifi Bereich, man muss die Lautsprecher probehören.


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> @ Blutstoff
> 
> Nein ich hab nicht übetrieben, dass du es so vehement angezweifelt hast hat aufmich den Eindruck gemacht als hättest du noch nie wirklich loudnesswar und dynamikkomprimiertes Material auf high endigen LS gehört.
> 
> Ein Negativbeispiel wären zb. RHCP Californication. Auf Brüllwürfeln oder gar Handys ist das natürlich egal denn dafür ist die Mucke ja produziert worden.


 
Hmmm, wie gesagt, Teufel reicht um festzustellen, dass z.B. alle Alben von Snow Patrol schlecht abgemischt sind, sowie die aktuelle Metallica, AC/DC, die von dir angesprochene Scheibe von den RHCP, dann der ganze Remastered-Kram usw.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Glaub ich nicht. Denn erst wenn man auch richtig tief mit dem Subwoofer kommt, merkt man dass so manches Album schlecht abgemischt ist, gerade im Frequenzbereich um 300Hz haben die Würfelsysteme einen deutlichen Pegeleinbruch mit Übergang zum Subwoofer welcher zu einem unschönen Erlebnis führt.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Auf den Brüllwürfeln lässt sich nix feststellen, weder Tiefenstaffelung, separierung der Instrumente, Tonalität usw. usw... das war wohl ein Witz. Das einzige was man da hören kann ist den Pegelunterschied der Aufnahmen. Den Fehler machen halt viele die denken je lauter und je mehr wumms desto besser...


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Denn erst wenn man auch richtig tief mit dem Subwoofer kommt, merkt man dass so manches Album schlecht abgemischt ist, gerade im Frequenzbereich um 300Hz haben die Würfelsysteme einen deutlichen Pegeleinbruch mit Übergang zum Subwoofer welcher zu einem unschönen Erlebnis führt.


 
Probier es einfach mal aus. Einen tiefspielenden Sub brauchst du dafür nicht. 
Das übliche Frequenzloch bei Brüllwürfelsystemen liegt überigens bei 100-200 Hz.



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Auf den Brüllwürfeln lässt sich nix feststellen, weder Tiefenstaffelung, separierung der Instrumente, Tonalität usw. usw... das war wohl ein Witz. Das einzige was man da hören kann ist den Pegelunterschied der Aufnahmen. Den Fehler machen halt viele die denken je lauter und je mehr wumms desto besser...


 
Nein, das ist leider kein Witz, schön wär's.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie gesagt, Teufel reicht um festzustellen, dass z.B. alle Alben von Snow Patrol schlecht abgemischt sind, *sowie die aktuelle Metallica*,[...]



Das war schon vorher bekannt und mit meinem 08/15 Magnat System hört es sich noch grauenhafter an  Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wieso sowas gemacht wird bzw. ob das pure Absicht ist oder pures Nichtskönnen?


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich hab für Verstärkertests ein paar Cambridge Würfel da, die sind schön klein auf der Werkbank, klingen tuen se aber nicht gut, die nur etwas größeren Braun Output C welche ein Metallgehäuse haben klingen da um Welten besser, naja, sind schon fast Sammlerstücke, denn der Klang für die Größe ist genial, aber die Plastikwürfel taugen nichts.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Der Grund ist der dass die masse keinen Wert auf guten Klang legt und die majorlabel nur verkaufen wollen. Es muss auf MTV gut klingen bzw. auf TV Lautsprechern, mit Apple Inears usw.

Ich war letztens in einem Tonstudio wo die Flippers Produziert werden, sündhaft teures Equipment unt Brüllwürfel auf denen der Mix dann kontrolliert wird damit er eben auf Omas Anlage das Mitklatschen ( ähnlich fußwippfaktor ) auslöst. Ganz traurig....


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Gibt es denn ein gutes und günstiges Stereosystem für den PC? Also quasi, wo ich nen Verstärker und Boxen brauch? Welche Hersteller kommen da infrage?


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Das war schon vorher bekannt und mit meinem 08/15 Magnat System hört es sich noch grauenhafter an


 
Sag ich ja, 08/15 reicht bereits aus, um den Mist zu entlarven.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Malkavian, ich sehe diesen Thread eher als FAQ an, daher würde ich an deiner Stelle ganz schnell nen neuen Thread erstellen und da den Post reinschieben, ansonsten nehmen alle deinen Beitrag als Beispiel und fragen hier, dann darfst du alle Beiträge immer entfernen.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein gutes und günstiges Stereosystem für den PC? Also quasi, wo ich nen Verstärker und Boxen brauch? Welche Hersteller kommen da infrage?



Es gibt sehr viel was dich potenziell zufriedenstellen kann. Es iegt eben nur am Anspruch und am Budget. 

Wichtig ist dass man für sich selbst Referenzen und einen Anspruch bildet. Möchte ich so realistisch wie möglich aufmerksam Musik hören oder möchte ich mich nur berieseln lassen ? Möchte ich möglicherweise sogar damit Arbeiten und selbst Musik machen ?

Kann ich das system überhaupt aufstelle bzw. passt es zu meinen Räumlichkeiten ?

Das sind Fragen die es zu klären gilt und natürlich Probehören wenn man absolut keine Klangvorstellungen aus der Konserve hat und dann nochmal um seine Favoriten zu vergleichen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Was ne Welle... Ein heilloses Durcheinander. 

Um nochmal auf die empfehlenswerten Lautsprecher zurück zu kommen: Es wird für eure favorisierte Preisspanne zu Kompakt- und Standlautsprechern weitere Lautsprecher geben. Das steht schon fest, aber Ich kann nicht bei Kompakten bis 200 € z.B. 5 Paare empfehlen, welche alle einen neutralen Klang besitzen. 

Zudem hab Ich auch nicht die Zeit und Lust, mich jeden Tag hier her zu setzen und den Thread immer umzuändern...

Edit: Zwecks der Frage wegen Lautsprecher U100 €: Eventuell kommen noch die Magnat 100 dazu, aber Logitech sind erstens meist aktive Sets und zweitens sind das keine Lautsprecher.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht bei Kompakten bis 200 € z.B. 5 Paare empfehlen, welche alle einen neutralen Klang besitzen.



Wenns auf Neutralität bzw. Klangqualität ankommt solltest du die magnat Monitor durch JBL Control one ersetzen und im 200,-€ Preisbereich die Canton Plus XL anführen. Beides ist schon seit Jahren dort etabliert und quasi das Maß der Dinge.

Im 300,-€ Bereich sind die PSB Alpha b1 das Maß der Dinge, bis auf den Tiefgang den Nubert Nubox in den sostigen Eigenschaften klar überlegen. Ein Geheimtipp aus Amerika der vor kurzem hier in Deutschland aufgeschlagen ist. Diese LS haben mich wirklich überrascht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Von PSB hab Ich auch schon einiges gehört... Wer bestimmte Lautsprechervorschläge hat, sollte Sie mir bitte unbedingt per PN schicken, da hier im Thread die Übersicht extrem schnell verloren geht. 

Und wenn Irgendwelche Leute was zu meckern haben: Macht euch selber mal den Aufwand, den Thread zu erstellen, ehe hier blöd rum zu meckern, ohne auch nur sleber ein Fünkchen Ahnung zu besitzen. Für ehrliche und gute Kritik bin ich natürlich offen.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Für ehrliche und gute Kritik bin ich natürlich offen.



Einen Platzhalter könntest du verwenden um den interessierten zu erklären auf was man bei Lautsprechern beim Probehören achten sollte um sich ein Urteil über die Performance zu erlauben bzw. damit unerfahrene User merken dass "Klang" ein Oberbegriff ist der sich aus vielen wichtigen Unterpunkten zusammensetzt die wiederum teils aus Unterpunkten bestehen. Oder eben die Klangwertung ganz entfernen da absurd.

Ehrlich gesagt könntest du ansonsten gleich in die Bestenlisten der großen Magazine verlinken wie zb. hier  Stereoplay, das Magazin fr Hifi, Surround und Musik - Kompakt-Lautsprecher-Direkt-Strahler

Dort gibts eine größere Übersicht. 

Der Hintergrund dessen warum ich hier poste ist der da ich in einem anderen Forum per PN angesprochen wurde was von dem Thread hier zu halten ist. 

Da ich etwas ähnliches Plane weiß ich natürlich dass es Arbeit ist, hab mir selbst lange Gedanken gemacht wie man das Thema am besten angeht ohne auf die Mechanismen der Schmierblätter zurückzugreifen die ihre Zielgruppe für dumm verkaufen und nach Strich und Faden belügen. Dazu gehört auch die Klangwertung in  % oder nach Punkten an der man sich nicht orientieren kann und das Geschwurbel aus den Testberichten. Das ist einfach nicht mehr als Marketing, nach dem Motto je mehr Anzeigen du in meinem Blatt schaltest desto besser lassen wir dich P/L mäßig dastehen ( siehe zb. Naim ). Das ist keine Verschwörung sondern Realität, das erfährt man wenn man Leute aus der Szene kennt die das Spielchen selbst mitgespielt haben.  

Das muss man doch nicht auch noch kopieren wenn kein echter Grund besteht, es sei denn man sieht Geld dafür und kämpft ums Überleben, dann hätte ich noch Verständnis.

Hoffentlich wird meine kritik nicht als "zu ehrlich" interpretiert sondern eher "gut"


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Teuer ist für mich über 10.000,-€, denn dort ist die Fahnenstange dessen was machbar ist erreicht.[...]
> Vermutlich liegen Welten zwischen dem was du als teuer bezeichnest und dem was ich als teuer bezeichne. 500,-€ ist LS Einstiegsklasse... low Budget praktisch wo das Musikhören anfängt Spass zu machen...



Komisch, mir macht das Musikhören auch auf meinen Magnat Quantum 603 (200€/Paar, 400€/Paar/UVP)  möchtig spaß. Bin ich wohl ein Holzohr? 



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Nein das ist die Meinung derer die wissen was man für 10k bekommen kann, leute die über 30 Jahre lang mit High End zu tun haben
> Nicht immer ist das was Papa hat auch wirklich so toll....



Du bist ja ein lustiger Zeitgenosse. Wo kommst du denn her? HiFi-Forum? Zumindest klingt deine Argumentation (zwischen den Zeilen gelesen) typisch nach HiFi-Forum:

"ich hab ne HighEnd-Anlage für 10k€ und deswegen haben alle anderen keine Ahnung"
"ich bin seit 30 Jahren dabei und deswegen haben alle anderen keine Ahnung"

wirklich sehr beeindruckend...




RamOnIce schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, die underground Hifi Szene weiß bescheid. Ich meine keine Kommerz Opfer die sich auf den High End Messen beschwurbeln lassen



"underground HiFi Szene"...was soll das denn sein? Die musikalische al-Qaida? Wird da illegale HiFi-Technik in Kellerverkäufen an den Mann gebracht? Gibt es womöglich einen Schwarzmarkt für audiophile Musik-Veröffentlichungen? Ich bin schockiert! 
Also bitte, wir reden hier nicht von politischen Splittergruppen oder Satanisten, sondern von Leuten, die einfach gerne Musik hören. Da gibt es keine "Szene" und schon gar keinen "underground", oder hast du angst, dass du irgendwann mal ein SEK vor der Tür hast, das dich abholt weil du Musik auf einer sündhaft teuren Anlage hörst? 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Um eine schlecht abgemischte CD zu entlarven, reicht selbst ein verhältnismäßig billiges Teufel-Brüllwürfelsystem.



Dem geb ich dir, _aus eigener Erfahrung_, recht.



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Ein Negativbeispiel wären zb. RHCP Californication. Auf Brüllwürfeln oder gar Handys ist das natürlich egal denn dafür ist die Mucke ja produziert worden.



Mit den Handys geb ich dir recht, auf solchen Tröten hört man den Unterschied nicht. Wenn du unter Brüllwürfeln die Standard-Logitech-Quäken, die es für 2,50€ beim Geiz-ist-Geil-Shop gibt, meinst, geb ich dir damit ebenfalls recht. Wenn du da aber auch die höherpreisigen (im Sinne von >200€) 5.1-Systeme von Teufel und Edifier mit einbeziehst muss ich dir widersprechen.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Denn erst wenn man auch richtig tief mit dem Subwoofer kommt, merkt man dass so manches Album schlecht abgemischt ist, gerade im Frequenzbereich um 300Hz haben die Würfelsysteme einen deutlichen Pegeleinbruch mit Übergang zum Subwoofer welcher zu einem unschönen Erlebnis führt.



Was hat ein tiefgehender Subwoofer mit einem schlecht abgemischten Subwoofer zu tun? Es gibt genügend Aufnahmen die nicht ansatzweise so tief kommen, dass man einen Subwoofer braucht und trotzdem richtig gut gemastert sind.
Und den von dir angesprochenen Pegeleinbruch haben die meisten Satelliten zwischen 100-200Hz, 300Hz schaffen viele gute Satelliten sehr gut.



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Auf den Brüllwürfeln lässt sich nix feststellen, weder Tiefenstaffelung, separierung der Instrumente, Tonalität usw. usw... das war wohl ein Witz. Das einzige was man da hören kann ist den Pegelunterschied der Aufnahmen.



Dann hast du wohl noch keine anständigen Brüllwürfel gehört?
Ich nutze am PC ein Teufel Concept E300 und solche Dinge wie Tiefenstaffelung und Instrumentendifferenzierung bekommen die besser hin als manche Kompakt-Lautsprecher bis 100€/Stück.
Mir scheint es so, als kennst du nur solche absoluten Billig-Brüllwürfel.



RamOnIce schrieb:


> [...]JBL Control one[...]



Dann kennst du wahrscheinlich nur die alten, in den USA gefertigten Control One. Die sind aber nichtmehr erhältlich, evtl. hat man da auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt noch ein wenig glück.
Die momentan erhältlichen JBL Control One sind billige China-Nachbauten die qualitativ und klanglich absolut nichts mehr mit den Originalen aus den USA zu tun haben.
Eine Empfehlung der JBL Control One ist deshalb völlig fehl am Platz und jede Magnat Monitor klingt besser als dieser Plastik-Mist.



> und im 200,-€ Preisbereich die Canton Plus XL anführen. Beides ist schon  seit Jahren dort etabliert und quasi das Maß der Dinge.



für 200€ gibt es definitv auch besseres als die Canton Plus XL, siehe Magnat Quantum 603, Heco Victa 300, Canton GLE 403...



> Es wird für eure favorisierte Preisspanne zu Kompakt- und  Standlautsprechern weitere Lautsprecher geben. Das steht schon fest,  aber Ich kann nicht bei Kompakten bis 200 € z.B. 5 Paare empfehlen,  welche alle einen neutralen Klang besitzen.



Aber 5 verschiedene bis 400€ sollten schon drin sein, denn in diesen Preis-Regionen gibt es definitv einige empfehlenswerte Lautsprecher. Die klingen auch nicht alle gleich. Eine MA Bronze Br2 hat eine andere klangliche Abstimmung als eine Canton GLE430 oder eine Elac BS63.

Und da meine Frage wahrscheinlich im aufgetretenen Wirrwarr untergegangen ist....
worauf stützt du deine Klangbeschreibungen und Punktzahlen?



> Und wenn Irgendwelche Leute was zu meckern haben: Macht euch selber mal  den Aufwand, den Thread zu erstellen, ehe hier blöd rum zu meckern, ohne  auch nur sleber ein Fünkchen Ahnung zu besitzen. Für ehrliche und gute  Kritik bin ich natürlich offen.



Sorry, wenn meine Kritik so rübergekommen sein sollte. Meine Intention ist eigentlich die, dir konstruktiv beim Aufbau des Threads zu helfen.
Und ich spreche dir hiermit auch nochmals meinen Respekt vor deiner Arbeit an diesem Thread aus.



> Wer bestimmte Lautsprechervorschläge hat, sollte Sie mir bitte  unbedingt per PN schicken, da hier im Thread die Übersicht extrem  schnell verloren geht.



Möchtest du nur die Empfehlung der Lautsprecher haben oder auch gleich eine klangliche Einschätzung dazu? Ich würde dir dann mal ein paar Empfehlungen fertig machen, was die Kompakten LS bis 400€ angeht.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> Die besten LS die ich bis jetzt gehört habe kosten 4k = Atmo 3 ( Insider )
> 
> Die Atmo 5 kosten ca. 10k, das ist wirklich end of the Road
> 
> ...




ähm.... hmm.... klar, von selbstbaukits haben wir bisher nicht gesprochen. mir erschien es nicht zielführend hier damit anzufangen. 

du bist wer?


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Komisch, mir macht das Musikhören auch auf meinen Magnat Quantum 603 (200€/Paar, 400€/Paar/UVP)  möchtig spaß. Bin ich wohl ein Holzohr?



Jeder fängt mal klein an, mir hat mit 10 sogar meine Plastik Ramsch Anlage Spass gemacht. Zudem haben die Magnats auch mal mehr gekostet, da kann ich nix dafür dass die jetzt für 200,-€ verjubelt werden...



> Du bist ja ein lustiger Zeitgenosse. Wo kommst du denn her? HiFi-Forum? Zumindest klingt deine Argumentation (zwischen den Zeilen gelesen) typisch nach HiFi-Forum:
> 
> "ich hab ne HighEnd-Anlage für 10k€ und deswegen haben alle anderen keine Ahnung"
> "ich bin seit 30 Jahren dabei und deswegen haben alle anderen keine Ahnung"


Bin aus nem Forum in welchem du letztens erst deinen Einstand gegeben und fleißig Bildchen gepostet hast. irgendwie ist deine Reaktion typisch Kindskopf... jetzt weiss ich bescheid woran ich bei dir bin 



> "underground HiFi Szene"...was soll das denn sein? Die musikalische al-Qaida? Wird da illegale HiFi-Technik in Kellerverkäufen an den Mann gebracht? Gibt es womöglich einen Schwarzmarkt für audiophile Musik-Veröffentlichungen? Ich bin schockiert!
> Also bitte, wir reden hier nicht von politischen Splittergruppen oder Satanisten, sondern von Leuten, die einfach gerne Musik hören. Da gibt es keine "Szene" und schon gar keinen "underground", oder hast du angst, dass du irgendwann mal ein SEK vor der Tür hast, das dich abholt weil du Musik auf einer sündhaft teuren Anlage hörst?


Mit Kellerverkäufen hast du garnichtmal so Unrecht, allerdings voll legal 

Alle die länger mit Hifi zutun haben kennen sich in diesem Land, die Welt ist dort auch wie in anderen Bereichen sehr klein. Dass du so vorlaut und unwissend bist liegt wohl an deinem Alter. 

Übrigens ist meine Anlage garnicht mal so teuer, klingt nur so 



> Mit den Handys geb ich dir recht, auf solchen Tröten hört man den Unterschied nicht. Wenn du unter Brüllwürfeln die Standard-Logitech-Quäken, die es für 2,50€ beim Geiz-ist-Geil-Shop gibt, meinst, geb ich dir damit ebenfalls recht. Wenn du da aber auch die höherpreisigen (im Sinne von >200€) 5.1-Systeme von Teufel und Edifier mit einbeziehst muss ich dir widersprechen.


Unterschied.... man sollte ertmal wissen was den Unterschied ausmacht. Du kannst keine Räumlichkeit beurteilen wenn der Klang an den Boxen klebt. Aber vermutlich kannst du mit dem Begriff eh nix anfangen...



> Dann hast du wohl noch keine anständigen Brüllwürfel gehört?
> Ich nutze am PC ein Teufel Concept E300 und solche Dinge wie Tiefenstaffelung und Instrumentendifferenzierung bekommen die besser hin als manche Kompakt-Lautsprecher bis 100€/Stück.
> Mir scheint es so, als kennst du nur solche absoluten Billig-Brüllwürfel.


Ich kenne das CEM. Viel billiger als das e300 ist es auch nicht. Mit Instrumentendifferenzierung meine ich nicht dass du ne geige von einer Gitarre unterscheide kannst..lol, sondern den Platz den die geige und ggfs. Gitarre im Raum als Phantomschallquelle einnehmen. Mit den teilen klingts wie auf einer Linie, du hörst da praktisch nur ein Klangwölkchen als Phantomschallquellen. Das ist kein Hifi !



> Dann kennst du wahrscheinlich nur die alten, in den USA gefertigten Control One. Die sind aber nichtmehr erhältlich, evtl. hat man da auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt noch ein wenig glück.


Ich hatte vor über 10 Jahren mal welche im Surroundsetup.



> Die momentan erhältlichen JBL Control One sind billige China-Nachbauten die qualitativ und klanglich absolut nichts mehr mit den Originalen aus den USA zu tun haben.


Quelle ?



> Eine Empfehlung der JBL Control One ist deshalb völlig fehl am Platz und jede Magnat Monitor klingt besser als dieser Plastik-Mist.
> 
> für 200€ gibt es definitv auch besseres als die Canton Plus XL, siehe Magnat Quantum 603, Heco Victa 300, Canton GLE 403...


Scheinst die LS ja schon verglichen zu haben, oder entstammt dieser Eindruck nur aus irgendwelchen Kommentaren deines hoch geschätzten Hififorums ? Mit den Heco Victa lehnst du dich weit aus dem Fenster, bei den anderen würde ich noch sagen dass es Geschmackssache ist. Die XL sind eben sehr neutral, da kann nicht jeder drauf. Die Hochtöner der XL stammen übrigens aus der älteren Ergo Serie...


----------



## Toffele (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@RamOnIce: Darf ich dich mal fragen, was du hier eigentlich bezweckst? Bist du nur zum diskutieren da, oder willst du vielleicht sogar etwas Produktives beitragen? 
Da du auf mich zumindest den Eindruck vermittelst, als ob du schon einige Ahnung von Hifi hast, könntest du doch aufgrund deiner "überlegenen Position" deine Ratschläge und Ansichten durchaus etwas positiver rüberbringen.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Toffele schrieb:


> @RamOnIce: Darf ich dich mal fragen, was du hier eigentlich bezweckst?
> 
> 
> Bist du nur zum diskutieren da, oder willst du vielleicht sogar etwas Produktives beitragen?



Ich bin natürlich nur hier um allen die hier lesen den Spass am Hifi zu vermiesen  



> Da du auf mich zumindest den Eindruck vermittelst, als ob du schon einige Ahnung von Hifi hast, könntest du doch aufgrund deiner "überlegenen Position" deine Ratschläge und Ansichten durchaus etwas positiver rüberbringen.


Danke für die "Blumen", ich bin nunmal direkt und hasse es um den heißen Brei herum zu schreiben. Ich finde es jedoch kindisch dass sich andere deswegen gleich angepisst fühlen, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Wer mich anmacht muss damit rechnen Kontra zu bekommen, es kann nicht angehen dass Leute meinen es wäre ein Freifahrtschein jemanden mit wenig Beiträgen gleich so anzumachen wenn man ehrlich ist. All meine Kritik war konstruktiv und sachlich und nie persönlich, les dir die Posts nochmal durch und denk darüber nach. 

Es geht mir nur darum klarzumachen dass man den bewertungen der ( Hifi ) Magazine nicht allzuviel Glauben schenken sollte, evtl. war es etwas zu emotional aber ich wollte hier niemandem was vom Kuchen wegnehmen.

Mich kotzt dieses Platzhirschverhalten und pseudorivalität in Foren an !!

Ich denke nicht im Traum daran meine Art zu schreiben zu verändern, wenn ein Admin damit ein problem hat muss er mich eben löschen !


----------



## Toffele (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Wollte grad nochmal darauf hinaus, dass du meine Frage nicht beantwortet hast, aber jetzt hast du deinen Beitrag ja editiert und ich danke dir recht herzlich für die Antwort.
Es kam einfach ein wenig komisch rüber, dass du hier so unvermutet reingeschneit bist und das Gesprächsklima recht schnell persönlich geworden ist. Wer jetzt dafür verantwortlich ist spielt für mich keine Rolle, aber vielleicht könnten alle wieder etwas sachlicher werden.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Es gibt einen Bausatz eines rennomierten deutschen Entwicklers der die gleichen Treiber einsetzt wie magico, dazu sogar noch einen überlegeneren Hochtöner. Preis 1200,-€ 

Hab selbst nur die größeren Modelle von ihm hören können, stunning ! 

Wie mir berichtet wurde toppt der 1200,-€ Bausatz bereits die Magico Mini. Magico kocht auch nur mit Wasser...


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@all: Beruhigt euch, wenn Ihr diskutieren wollt macht das per PN und ramscht diesen Thread hier nicht so sinnlos zu!

Also: -zuerst brauch ich von euch mal eine Vorstellung, wo eure Schmerzgrenze für LS liegt, beider Bauformen natürlich. Und dann schau Ich mich mal um bzw. dürft Ihr Vorschläge posten bzw. per PN schicken, und Ich nehm dann für den Preisbereich viele Alternativen auf. 

Ist das so in Ordnung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Bin aus nem Forum in welchem du letztens erst deinen Einstand gegeben und fleißig Bildchen gepostet hast. irgendwie ist deine Reaktion typisch Kindskopf... jetzt weiss ich bescheid woran ich bei dir bin



Na dann auf eine fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit  

Ich wollte dich mit meinem Post keineswegs persönlich angreifen, wenn das so rübergekommen: sorry.
Mir geht nur diese Argumentationstrategie total auf den Keks. Es wirkt einfach immer "von oben herab".



> Unterschied.... man sollte ertmal wissen was den Unterschied ausmacht. Du kannst keine Räumlichkeit beurteilen wenn der Klang an den Boxen klebt. Aber vermutlich kannst du mit dem Begriff eh nix anfangen...



Genau diese Argumentation meine ich. Du unterstellst mir Unwissenheit obwohl du mich überhaupt nicht kennst. Ich kann dir sagen, dass ich sehr wohl etwas mit Begriffen wie Tiefenstaffelung, Bühnendarstellung und Instrumentendifferenzierung anfangen kann.



> Ich kenne das CEM. Viel billiger als das e300 ist es auch nicht.



Das CEM kenne ich leider nicht persönlich. Mit dem Preis hat das aber auch recht wenig zu tun. Denn du hast ja selbst schongesagt, du hättest eine recht preiswerte Anlage, die nach einer viel teureren klingt.



> Mit Instrumentendifferenzierung meine ich nicht dass du ne geige von einer Gitarre unterscheide kannst..lol



Das meine ich ebenfalls nicht, ich verstehe unter der Instrumentendifferenzierung die Fähigkeit der Lautsprecher, jedes Instrument für sich spielen zu lassen, sodass bspw. eine Violine einem Piano klanglich nicht in die Quere kommt und es sich nurnoch nach einem Matsch-Gebilde anhört. Vielmehr soll jedes Instrument noch klar heraushörbar sein.



> lol, sondern den Platz den die geige und ggfs. Gitarre im Raum als Phantomschallquelle einnehmen



Das verstehe ich eher als Bühnendarstellung, jedes Instrument bekommt seinen eigenen festen Platz im Raum.



> Mit den teilen klingts wie auf einer Linie, du hörst da praktisch nur ein Klangwölkchen als Phantomschallquellen. Das ist kein Hifi !



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Bei meinem Concept E300 kann ich verschiedene Instrumente sehr gut differenzieren (sogar besser als mit den Magnat Monitor 220) und sie stellen eine relativ große Bühne dar, dafür dass sie am PC-Platz nicht sehr weit auseinanderstehen. Die Darstellung des Sweet-Spot gelingt sogar sehr gut.
Dafür muss das Concept E300 aber auch sehr genau aufgestellt werden, da der Sweet-Spot bauartbedingt sehr klein ist.
Das ein Teufel CE300 kein HiFi ist, dessen bin ich mir selbst bewusst, das habe ich aber auch nie gesagt.
In den von dir genannten Kriterien ist es aber weitaus besser als du das System hier hinstellst. 



> Quelle ?



Eine Quelle, dafür, dass sie jetzt nurnoch in China gefertigt werden kann ich dir geben:

http://www.musik-meisinger.de/1/images/htmlarea/jbl_control2p_pair.jpg

Siehe den Aufdruck auf dem rechten Lautsprecher ("Made by JBL in China")
Das die Qualität nichtmehr an die der älteren Control One heranreicht die noch in den USA gefertigt wurden ist meine eigene Erfahrung. Tut mir leid, dafür habe ich auf die schnelle keine objektive Quelle.



> Scheinst die LS ja schon verglichen zu haben,



Tatsächlich habe ich das, ich war lange auf der Suche nach neuen Kompakt-Lautsprechern und habe in dieser Zeit einiges probegehört. 



> oder entstammt dieser Eindruck nur aus irgendwelchen Kommentaren deines hoch geschätzten Hififorums ?



Ich bin weder Besitzer des HiFi-Forums noch ist es von mir hochgeschätzt  man findet dort viele fachkundige Leute, aber auch extrem viel "Gehabe".



> Mit den Heco Victa lehnst du dich weit aus dem Fenster,



Das mag sein, die Victa waren nur ein gedanklicher Schnellschuss, von den Victas halte ich ebenfalls recht wenig. Aber es gibt trotzdem mMn bessere Lautsprecher als die Canton Plus XL in diesen Preisregionen, und "quasi das Maß der Dinge" sind sie auf keinen Fall. 



> Die XL sind eben sehr neutral,



Neutral zu sein ist in diesen Preisregionen meiner Meinung nach kein Qualitätskriterium. Gerade bei kleinen Kompakten ist ein etwas aufgedickter Oberbass-Bereich ein echter Pluspunkt um den bauartbedingt schwachen Tiefbass etwas zu kaschieren. Klar ist das nicht highfidel, aber es tut den Lautsprechern klanglich sehr gut.

So, ich hoffe, wir müssen uns nun weder hier noch in besagtem anderen Forum weiter anfeinden. Ich entschuldige mich nochmals bei dir für meinen etwas unangebrachten "vorlauten" (Zitat von dir ) Ton, muss wohl an der Hitze gelegen haben 




> Also: -zuerst brauch ich von euch mal eine Vorstellung, wo eure Schmerzgrenze für LS liegt, beider Bauformen natürlich. Und dann schau Ich mich mal um bzw. dürft Ihr Vorschläge posten bzw. per PN schicken, und Ich nehm dann für den Preisbereich viele Alternativen auf.



Also meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze würde bei ca. 2000€/Stück für Stand-LS liegen. Mehr würde ich für einen Lautsprecher nicht ausgeben wollen. Für einen Kompakten würde ich nicht mehr als 1000-1500€ ausgeben wollen.
Vorschläge bekommst du von mir demnächst per PN.



> Ist das so in Ordnung?



Natürlich


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Mir geht nur diese Argumentationstrategie total auf den Keks. Es wirkt einfach immer "von oben herab".


 
Das (plus Unterstellungen über mich) war's im Eigentlichen schon, was mich heute Morgen übel aufstoßen ließ. Ehrlichkeit kann man sicher auch intelligenter rüberbringen.


@RamOnIce

Auch ich möchte mich für evtl. persönliche Angriffe entschuldigen, aber gute Freunde werden wir ganz sicher nicht werden.


----------



## RamOnIce (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Na dann auf eine fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Leute, kommt mal runter. Dass driftet hier total ins OT ab. Ich wuerde den Forum Troll ignorieren. Der scheint sich als Ziel gesetzt zu haben sich hier mit jedem anzufeinden. Und wie er immer so arrogant mit seinem angeblichen Experten Wissen kommt und Leute die Ahnung vom Thema haben so Hochnaesig runtermacht.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



thysol schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal runter. Dass driftet hier total ins OT ab. Ich wuerde den Forum Troll ignorieren. Der scheint sich als Ziel gesetzt zu haben sich hier mit jedem anzufeinden. Und wie er immer so arrogant mit seinem angeblichen Experten Wissen kommt und Leute die Ahnung vom Thema haben so Hochnaesig runtermacht.



was für ein quatsch. 
mann muss fremde meinung nicht akzeptieren, ab und zu langt es einfach die klappe zu halten und die eigene meinung mal in frage zu stellen.

aber ein freundliches miteinander war in zeiten von schulferien schon immer schwer. 

edit: a propos china... kef baut seine iq-serie inzwischen auch in china. zum kotzen.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Tja, DIY eben - da sind nur die Bauteile und die Chassis aus China, wobei der Unterschied sowieso egal ist - Holz bleibt Holz.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

DIY ist ja das was ich auch tue. 

es gibt halt genügend beispiele wo hersteller wieder aus china zurückkommen, weil die qualität eben nicht stimmt.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Das Problem sehe ich auch bei dem Holz - deutsche Eiche bleibt deutsche Eiche, die bekommt man nicht so schnell in China, wenn ein Hersteller jetzt alle seine Werkstätten in China hat darf er dann zuletzt seine Eiche dort hin transportieren lassen wenn er daraus Lautsprecher bauen will.

Bei Chassis ist es egal, auch in China haben se gute CNC Maschinen, die Endmontage ist halt billiger.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> was für ein quatsch.
> mann muss fremde meinung nicht akzeptieren, ab und zu langt es einfach die klappe zu halten und die eigene meinung mal in frage zu stellen.



Der RamOnIce kann auch gerne seine Meinung Kundtun aber bitte in einem anderen Ton und nicht so von oben herab!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



thysol schrieb:


> Der RamOnIce kann auch gerne seine Meinung Kundtun aber bitte in einem anderen Ton und nicht so von oben herab!!!



ah - und du machst das besser indem du ihm ein troll-tag anheftest? 
ein wenig mehr gelassenheit (auch bei diesen temps) tut uns allen gut.


----------



## RamOnIce (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



thysol schrieb:


> Der RamOnIce kann auch gerne seine Meinung Kundtun aber bitte in einem anderen Ton und nicht so von oben herab!!!



was machst du denn wieder für einen Wind hier ? Ist doch bereits alles geklärt...


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ah - und du machst das besser indem du ihm ein troll-tag anheftest?
> ein wenig mehr gelassenheit (auch bei diesen temps) tut uns allen gut.



Ok. Dass wahr nicht in Ordnung von mir. Aber ich fandt sein Auftreten und benehmen schon etwas Merkwuerdig. Aber da dass ja jetzt geklaert ist.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@all: kommen wir einfach BTT.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @all: kommen wir einfach BTT.



Jo. Ich hatte da eine Frage. Sind die Teufel Ultima 60 gut?
Lautsprecher Teufel: Stereosystem Ultima 60
Wenn sie gut sind koennte die mann ja auch noch mit in den Thread einbringen um auch etwas von Teufel dabei zu haben.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

teufel und stereo... da glaube ich nicht so dran. ich erinnere mich irgendwo etwas von "leblos" gelesen zu haben.


----------



## RamOnIce (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

In diesem Thread gibts mehr Infos zu den teufel Ultima Neue Stereo-Stand-LSp.Teufel Ultima 60, Kaufberatung - HIFI-FORUM

Wie sie sich gegen andere LS aus der preisklasse schlagen, darüber kann nur ein Direktvergleich auskunft geben und das ist halt der Nachteil bei Teufel & Co., die gibts nur bei Teufel und nicht bei Fachhändlern 

Da müsste man sich schon 2 Paar LS bestellen und vergleichen.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



RamOnIce schrieb:


> In diesem Thread gibts mehr Infos zu den teufel Ultima Neue Stereo-Stand-LSp.Teufel Ultima 60, Kaufberatung - HIFI-FORUM
> 
> Wie sie sich gegen andere LS aus der preisklasse schlagen, darüber kann nur ein Direktvergleich auskunft geben und das ist halt der Nachteil bei Teufel & Co., die gibts nur bei Teufel und nicht bei Fachhändlern
> 
> Da müsste man sich schon 2 Paar LS bestellen und vergleichen.



Danke fuer den Link. Die scheinen ja so mittelmaessig zu sein. Dann bleibe ich vorerst bei meinen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200.


----------



## zøtac (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Da der Threat hier schonmal offen ist wollt ich mal ne Frage stellen!
Ich besitze imo ne Logitech Z4 ( Z-4 2.1 Speaker System ) und höre ziemlich viel Musik. Hauptsächlich Rock, Punkrock, NuMetal und Heavymetal aber auch Pop und manchmal Rap. Nur fangen die Boxen bei Hohen tönen, wie z.B. E-Gitarre an zu Knistern 
Würde ich nen deutliche Verbesserung höhren wenn ich mir 2x Nubox 311 Boxen, 1x Nubox Aktiv Subwoofer AW-411 und nen Reciever kaufe? Oder sollt ich n bisschen mehr Geld ausgeben?


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



zøtac schrieb:


> Da der Threat hier schonmal offen ist wollt ich mal ne Frage stellen!
> Ich besitze imo ne Logitech Z4 ( Z-4 2.1 Speaker System ) und höre ziemlich viel Musik. Hauptsächlich Rock, Punkrock, NuMetal und Heavymetal aber auch Pop und manchmal Rap. Nur fangen die Boxen bei Hohen tönen, wie z.B. E-Gitarre an zu Knistern
> Würde ich nen *deutliche *Verbesserung höhren wenn ich mir 2x Nubox 311 Boxen, 1x Nubox Aktiv Subwoofer AW-411 und nen Reciever kaufe? Oder sollt ich n bisschen mehr Geld ausgeben?



JA NATÜRLICH - und ich kenne die logitech nicht.


----------



## Elkgrin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Wenn Du viel _nu_Metal hörst, ist es eigentlich schon fast klar, dass man da eine _nu_Box anschließt . *schenkelklopf*

Aber Scherz beiseite, wenns denn nubert sein soll, dann würde ich bei dem Einsatzgebiet, und wenn genügend Platz vorhanden ist, eher auf die Kombination von nuBox 481+ABL schielen. Kostet überschlagen nur 50 EUR mehr, wobei die nuBox 311 derzeit nichtmal lieferbar ist.

Damit kommste auch spielend auf die 30 Hz und kannst den Klang noch ein wenig anpassen. Das homogenere Klangbild ist ein weiterer netter Bonus. Der komische große Klotz im Zimmer wäre dann auch noch verschwunden .

hf damit


----------



## zøtac (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> Wenn Du viel _nu_Metal hörst, ist es eigentlich schon fast klar, dass man da eine _nu_Box anschließt . *schenkelklopf*
> 
> Aber Scherz beiseite, wenns denn nubert sein soll, dann würde ich bei dem Einsatzgebiet, und wenn genügend Platz vorhanden ist, eher auf die Kombination von nuBox 481+ABL schielen. Kostet überschlagen nur 50 EUR mehr, wobei die nuBox 311 derzeit nichtmal lieferbar ist.
> 
> ...


Danke, werd ich mal schaun! Binn die kleinen Brüller leid^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Da war ich eine Woche auf Gran Canaria, komme zurück und es geht hier immernoch heiß her.  
Ist doch schön wen hier diskutiert wird. 

@RamOnIce
Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich könnte mir manchmal echt in den Arsch beißen - Bei Ebay sind nämlich ein Paar Klipsch RF 7 für 1000 € weg gegangen, welche nur als Aussteller benutzt worden sind... Und Ich hab natürlich nicht genug Geld 

-> Update: Ein kleiner "Allgemeiner Teil" wurde eingefügt.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

es gibt leben jenseits von klipsch.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> es gibt leben jenseits von klipsch.



Für Klipscher oft nicht ^^ das erinnert mich manchmal an die Apple-Jünger ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> für klipscher oft nicht ^^ das erinnert mich manchmal an die apple-jünger ^^



lol :d


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Naja das hab ich hier aber auch schon oft bemerkt Denon, Nubert, und Klipsch und Magnat wird am meisten empfohlen, man könnt grad denken das forum wird gesponsort von diesen Marken


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

seltsam - ich empfehle davon nie was.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Hin und wieder mal Nubert.. Ansonsten achte ich auf eine ausgewogene Liste an Empfehlungen. Soll jeder für sich selbst wissen, was er kauft, solange er es sich selbst anhört.

Es ist eh immer problematisch, wenn man seine "Hausmarke" bedingungslos empfiehlt. Schwupp und man ist als Fanboy abgestempelt.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Also ich empfehle auch "ab und zu" mal was anderes . Neulich hab ich hier im Thread unteranderem dei B&W 602.5S3 vorgeschlagen, die immernoch nicht in die Liste übernommen wurden. Wär nen schöner Tipp für Aufsteiger .


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ihr Säcke 

Die Klipsch hab Ich eben beobachtet und satt UVP 2000 € für de Hälfte... Das sind 1000 €. Das ist schon ne satte Summe. 
Außerdem wird man sowieso immer als Fanboy abgestempelt, wenn man Sachen des "eigenen" Herstellers empfiehlt. Sonst hätte man sich den eigenen Mist ja nicht gekauft...


@dfence: Gerade beim Preisbereich von unter 200 € laufen Magnats LS fast außer Konkurrenz, wenn du gescheite Vorschläge hast kannste se raushauen...


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Für Klipscher oft nicht ^^ das erinnert mich manchmal an die Apple-Jünger ^^



Böse, Böse 

Klipsch hat halt schon einen "besonderen" Sound und wer auf den Geschmack gekommen ist, dem sind andere Boxenmarken halt oftmals zu "unbesonders".

Ich könnte mir aber auch genügend Alternativen zu Klipsch vorstellen, aber dafür fehlt mir leider das Geld.

Eine wirkliche Alternative zur RF82 habe ich, ganz subjektiv, nicht gefunden.
Die Lautsprecher in dem Preisbereich von Canton, Elac, Magnat und Heco haben mich jedenfalls nicht angesprochen.
 Die Nubert 681 wäre noch interessant gewesen, aber die liegt Preislich leider ein Stück höher als die RF82.

Ausserdem war mein Sound AHA-Erlebnis bisher das Klipschorn in der 60th Anniversary Edition.
Jede andere Box die ich in dem Preisbereich gehört habe konnte da nicht mithalten.

Naja und der Vergleich zu Apple hinkt irgendwie auch gewaltig.
Apple hat viele Nachteile gegenüber anderen Produkten - Das kann man auf den Boxenmarkt so nicht übernehmen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Zumal A-F-I ja auch immer seine Magnat empfiehlt...


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

seitdem ich meine imags habe empfehle ich nix mehr von der stange.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Nuja es war nur ne feststellung von mir und nich bös gemeint, so wirkliche vorschläge die ich bringen kann sind für die meisten eh uninteressant, weil das meistens immer auf Selbstbau hinausläuft *g*


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> Nuja es war nur ne feststellung von mir und nich bös gemeint, so wirkliche vorschläge die ich bringen kann sind für die meisten eh uninteressant, weil das meistens immer auf Selbstbau hinausläuft *g*



Die Feststellung hab ich aber auch gemacht, es wandelt sich eben... Erst Logitech, dann Teufel und jetzt Magnat und Konsorten. 

@stormbringer: Ohne deine Dinger zu hören enthalte Ich mich mal jeglicher Meinung.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Stimmt vor einiger Zeit wurde hier oft Teufel empfohlen  

Na okay ich denke das liegt aber eben auch daran das die meisten ziemlich jung sind, als erstes kann man sich Teufel leisten und ist damit zufrieden, dann steigen die meisten um aufs erste LowBudget System mit Stereo Boxen und Amp, und dann gehts weiter wenn mehr geld vorhanden ist *g*


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Jap, genau... Das Forum altert mit und irgendwann schauen wir uns mit 80 dann unsere 100.000 € Anlage an, wo allein der Verstärker 40 Kilo wiegt, Freuen uns über unsere BMW M5 oder Audi R8 und lachen über Magnat und Teufel Produkte...


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Nen Amp der 40kg wog hatt ich schon  Aber recht haste, damals hielt ich meine Magnat teile auch für was besonderes aber das ist vorneweg 16 jahre her. 
Aber ich merk schon zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis bin ich der einzige der unmengen Geld in die Anlage steckt, die meisten haben entweder den alten kram von mir mit dem ich nicht mehr zufrieden war, oder haben ebenfalls so zeug von Teufel und co. Nich jeder hat halt hohe ansprüche was HiFi angeht, oder überhaupt den willen lange lange rumzuprobieren bis sie das für sich beste gefunden haben. 

Aber ich glaub mit 80 brauch ich eher nen 100.000€ Hörgerät statt ne Anlage


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Den 40KG Amp hab ich auch bei mir rumliegen.
Nur zum Anschliessen bin ich zu faul 

Eigtl. echt traurig


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Wieso liegen 30kg hanteln drauf ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Jeder hat halt sein Hobby(s)... Hi-Fi ist eben meine Sparte, Auto schrauben mach ich auch sehr gern, aber Sound ist doch wichtiger..


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Geht mir haargenauso, wobei der Sound im Auto vom Motor kommen muss und nicht aus der Anlage   ich muss aber auch sagen Hifi im Auto is auch nen Hobby von mir, nur bau ich da lieber anderen was ein. ( siehe Bilder Thread )  
Is halt so nen zwiespalt, Auto im Sommer zum Spasshaben, gute Anlage daheim im Winter zum Spass haben.


----------



## thysol (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich wuerde vielleicht die Nubert nuBox 311 gegen die Magnat Quantum 603 austauschen. Die Magnat Quantum 603 sind billiger (177 euro/Paar) und haben in vielen Tests besser abgeschnitten als die Nubert nuBox 311.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@dfence: Jap, aber bei mir brauch ich keinen Sound, weder vom Motor noch von der Anlage... Solche IIer Golf Profis mit ihren Bassmaschinen...  Und Spaß beim Klang kommt durch 70 Ps beim Audi 80 auch nicht sooo unbedingt auf. 

@thysol: Ich lauf hier immer Gefahr, zu einseitig zu werden  Magnat wird auch oft einfach überschätzt... Aber ich merks mir mal.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich empfehle sehr häufig die Magnat. Liegt aber daran, dass die meisten Leute ein sehr enges Budget haben und man selbst mit der kleinsten Magnat Serie schon an die Budget-Grenzen stößt. ^^

Dass man sich "nur" Teufel leisten kann, weil man noch zu wenig Geld flüssig machen kann, wäre eine These, die v.a. in diesem "jungen" Forum sicher oft zutrifft.
Ich kenne aber auch genügend Leute ü40, die nicht mehr für Sound ausgeben würden wie 200-300€ und das nicht aus Gründen der Liquidität.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich empfehle sehr häufig die Magnat. Liegt aber daran, dass die meisten Leute ein sehr enges Budget haben und man selbst mit der kleinsten Magnat Serie schon an die Budget-Grenzen stößt. ^^



Genau das ist ja der Grund, weshalb Magnat so viele "vermeintliche" Anhänger hat. Da spielt das Budget mehr ne Rolle als letztlich der Klang, also das was nun wirklich zählt. Klar sind die Einsteigerserien von Magnat relativ gut, aber meist überschätzen das Leute nur weil Ihnen das wenige Geld welches Sie investiert haben noch mehr Freude bereitet als der Klang.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ja stimmt auch. Aber ich sehe das so: Es muss alles in vernünftiger Realtion bleiben. Auch wie man sein Geld ausgibt. Die meisten haben noch nichtmal geld für ne Immobilie zurück gelegt, hauen aber ihr  ganzes Geld für Costumer Eletronik raus oder andere eben beim Feiern oder andere für Autos.

Dafür, dass ich nur 1-4Stunden/Woche die Lautsprecher nutzen kann, ist es schon ne Menge Geld, die ich für mein "Hifi"-System hingelegt habe. Auch wenn ich verhältnismäßig günstig weggekommen bin.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Jap stimmt. Aber Ichn nutze meine Kombi ( waren ja 1200 € ~) Auch nur maximal ne Stunde in der Woche... Aber man hat immer das Gefühl, jedes Lied mal angehört haben zu müssen, gutes Gefühl wenn man weiß das die Anlage einem persönlich gefällt.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Jetz weis ich warum mich manche bekloppt nennen, Mir gehts nämlich ähnlich mittlerweile hör ich in der woche vieleicht um die 5 stunden musik. Aber mir gehts dann eher darum wenn ich will dann kann ich Musik geniesen, da bin ich dann auch ehrlich gesagt froh einiges an Geld in meine Anlage gesteckt zu haben. Es ist halt Hobby genauso wie das Sammeln nen Hobby ist, auch wenn ich von den ganzen haufen Hifi Kram nur nen bruchteil regelmässig nutze. Aber wie sagt man so schön, die meisten Hobbys sind einfach Teuer wenn man sie intensiv verflogt.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @stormbringer: Ohne deine Dinger zu hören enthalte Ich mich mal jeglicher Meinung.



ist ja auch schwer bei solchen customized-geschichten - man kann halt nicht einfach in den laden gehe und mal probehören. 

ergo kann ich euch nur ne lange nase drehen. 

verdammt: jetzt mache ich dasselbe wie nemesis und wifi drüben im luxx. die haben mich mit ihren imags so lange genervt das ich sie schließlich probehören gegangen bin.  nuja, das resultat ist ja jetzt klar...


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> Wieso liegen 30kg hanteln drauf ?



Ich glaub die Vor- und Endstufe wiegen zusammen ca.38KG.
Zu faul bin ich, da ich den ganzen Kram neu verkabeln müsste und ich dazu keine Lust habe 

Ausserdem wäre das ganze eine Aktion für zwei Leute, ein paar Bier und danach ausgiebig probehören.
Da ich nach meinem Umzug leider noch keine Leute finden konnte, die ein Herz für Hifi haben, warte ich lieber bis einer meiner alten Kollegen zu besuch kommt.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Und nu rück mal raus mit der sprache, was sind das für teile  Und warum ne aktion für 2, wenn man sowas hat dann nuzt man das doch auch ?


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ist nicht schlecht! ich würde die Magnet Monitor allerdings durch die Heco Victa 300 ersetzen. Diese bietet für ein paar Euro mehr ein Phenomenales klangbild.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlecht! ich würde die Magnet Monitor allerdings durch die Heco Victa 300 ersetzen. Diese bietet für ein paar Euro mehr ein Ph*ä*nomenales klangbild.



also wirklich. 


> aus wiki:
> Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch bezeichnet Phänomen (adj. _phänomenal_) eine _Ausnahmeerscheinung_


dafür qualifizieren sich victas nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich wollt schon sagen phänomenales klangbild und 150€ Lautsprecher ..... sicher nicht  
Und sooo super find ich Heco z.b auch nicht. Da würd ich schon fast Magnat vorziehen


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> Und nu rück mal raus mit der sprache, was sind das für teile  Und warum ne aktion für 2, wenn man sowas hat dann nuzt man das doch auch ?



Endstufe: Harman / Kardon Citation sixteen
Vorverstärker: Harman / Kardon Citation seventeen s

Grade nachgeschaut 38 Kg war doch etwas zu hoch gegriffen.
Das Ding ist aber einfach so verdammt schwer 

Die Sixteen wiegt rund 25 Kilo, die Seventeen rund 9 Kilo.

Eine Aktion für zwei, weil ich Sachen die mich am meisten freuen, am liebsten mit Freunden teile.
Alleine macht das nur den halben Spaß!


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon sagen phänomenales klangbild und 150€ Lautsprecher ..... sicher nicht
> Und sooo super find ich Heco z.b auch nicht. Da würd ich schon fast Magnat vorziehen



jetzt hör aber auf mit dem magnat-china-geraffel.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> jetzt hör aber auf mit dem magnat-china-geraffel.



Ich sagte fast  Ich bleib bei Deutscher Lautsprecher Tradition, wobei ich jetz aber zugeben muss ich hab noch paar Magnat 25er Seidenkalotten aus den 80er jahren. Die haben wirklich nen schönen klang. Aber das ist auch weit ab von dem China geraffel von heut, sondern sind noch Made in Germany Magnat.
Edit : Grad mal nachgeschaut das sind Mittelhochtöner aus der All Ribbon Serie ! kein wunder das die so gut klingen. Das waren noch verdammt gute Chassis.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

die AR8 war ne verdammt gute box - das war aber auch ein anderes "magnat" damals.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Korrekt, dazu hab ich mal nen schönen text gelesen den ich gern mal zitiere 
"Magnat wurde 1973 in Köln gegründet. Nach mehreren Übernahmen wurde leider ca. 1990 die Produktion der hochwertigen und aufwendigen Ribbon Technologie eingestellt. Seit dem ist Magnat leider nicht mehr Magnat. Der Amerikanische Einfluss tat der Qualität nichts gutes. Echt schade! Das gesamte Wissen über die High-End Serien aus den 80ern ist bei den Magnat Mitarbeitern durch die häufigen Übernahmen verloren gegangen  2001 versuchte Magnat vergeblich an den Erfolg mit den All Ribbon Lautsprechern heranzukommen. Es wurden die All Ribbon 12 produziert, die leider nicht das sind, was die echten Ribbons mal waren. Die Produktion in der alten Qualität sei unrentabel, einfach zu teurer"


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

so gehts.

danke für den textschnippsel.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Gerne doch  

Und hier mal was für die Klipsch Fans, bin mal sehr gespannt ob einer drauf kommt in welchen Klipsch die verbaut wurden  
Kleiner hinweis, sind ElectroVoice T35 mit Alnico Magnet, natürlich noch voll intakt und unbezahlbar

Sagte ich schon das ich Sammler bin und so einige schätze in meiner Sammlung hab


----------



## thysol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen Magnat? Die P/L ist bei den meisten Boxen von Magnat sehr gut und sehr gute Boxen bauen die auch. Siehe Magnat Quantum 1009.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Lassen wir das Thema besser  Aber Thysol mal ne frage, hast du jemals Magnat Lautsprecher aus den 80er jahren gehört ?


----------



## thysol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> Lassen wir das Thema besser  Aber Thysol mal ne frage, hast du jemals Magnat Lautsprecher aus den 80er jahren gehört ?



Nein. Ich habe nie was besseres gehoert als meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 200. Ich hoffe dass ich wenigstens bald Magnat Quantum 603 hoeren kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

na dann kannst du auch nicht wirklich drüber urteilen


----------



## thysol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> na dann kannst du auch nicht wirklich drüber urteilen



Ich bin zwar zu arm mir richtig teure Boxen zu kaufen von anderen Firmen ausser Magnat aber ich habe genuegend Geld mir Hi-Fi Zeitungen zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Hi-Fi zeitungen um himmels willen, ich hab mir noch nie eine einzige gekauft. Und ich bezweifel das man da irgendwelchen tests großartig trauen kann, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> Hi-Fi zeitungen um himmels willen, ich hab mir noch nie eine einzige gekauft. Und ich bezweifel das man da irgendwelchen tests großartig trauen kann, ganz ehrlich.



Hmm... Ich bestelle meist bei ebay solche Sets von 6 Zeitungen für nen Euro, so hat man auf der Hütte was zu lesen...  (Sonst kostet ja eine fast 5, 30 € ->)

Trauen kann man bei den Zeugs nur ca. 3-5 %, aber für nen Überblick echt ordentlich... 

Und thysol: klar ist Magnat von der P/L gut, aber früher haben die noch ganz andere Kaliber gebaut...


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Devil du bist doch nen Klipsch fan, hast nich erraten aus welchen Klipsch die Hörner von mir stammen ? *g*


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Naja Fan ist übertrieben 

Außerdem interessieren mich alte LS nicht ganz so, deswegen hab Ich absolut null Plan...


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Aus der alten Heressy ?


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

*gg* Woher hast jetz gewust das die alt sind ?  Die Hörner hat Klipsch damals in ihren High End Boxen verbaut, einmal im Klipschhorn, und in den La Scala I und II und den Heresy, wenn ich mich nicht täusche in der kompletten Heritage Serie, ich glaub die La Scala werd ich irgendwann mal nachbauen, find ich auf jeden fall interessant das Klipsch damals EV Chassis verbaut hatte in den High End Boxen.


----------



## moe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

also ich bin mit den monitor 200, die ich mir letzt erst gekauft hab recht zufrieden. die haben nen ähm... "satten" klang und als rearlautsprecher sind die nicht schlecht. für 100.- das paar doch ein recht guter kompromiss. 

btw: ich glaub, bei den meisten mangelts einfach am geld. ich bin auch nur schüler und hab nicht mal eben 800.- fürn paar ls übrig.

was würdet ihr mir eigentlich für marken empfehlen, wenn nicht magnat, canton, nubert,...?


----------



## thysol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



moe schrieb:


> was würdet ihr mir eigentlich für marken empfehlen, wenn nicht magnat, canton, nubert,...?



KEF, Elac, Dynaudio, B&W, Epos, Linn, Sonics, Sonus, Thiel, Magico, Jamo, Monitor Audio, Heco, Cerwin, Quadral, Triangle, Isophon, Audio Physic, Teufel, ADAM, T+A, Cabasse, Audiodata, Naim, Focal und ASW.

Ich hoffe die reichen.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Du hast Visaton vergessen !


----------



## thysol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> Du hast Visaton vergessen !



Sorry, davon habe ich noch nie gehoert.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

*lach* das sieht man mal wie gut du dich auskennst ( das jetz nich bös gemeint ), Visaton baut seit über einem halben Jahrhundert Lautsprecher, die haben sich halt größtenteils auf Selbstbau Lautsprecher festgelegt, zählt aber zu einen der besten deutschen Lautsprecher hersteller. 
Meine Frontspeaker sind z.b mit Visaton Chassis bestückt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

@thysol: Das klingt bei dir irgendwie alles nach Hifi-Zeitschrifetn Marken...  

@dfence: Wenn dann heiß das Klipschorn, und nicht Klipschhorn.


----------



## thysol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @thysol: Das klingt bei dir irgendwie alles nach Hifi-Zeitschrifetn Marken...



Wieso sollte ich mir Lautsprecher kaufen die niemand testet? Dann weiss ich ja nicht mal ob die gut sind oder nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ups hast natürlich recht Devil-X  Also dann Klipschorn

Thysol, deswegen geht man irgendwo hin und hört sie sich selbst an ! Und vertraut nicht auf irgendwelche klatschblatt zeitschriften die eh keine objektiven Tests machen, allein die Tatsache das du viele zeitschriften liest aber noch nie was von Visaton gehört hast sagt schon alles aus ..... Visaton hats eben nicht nötig irgendwelchen zeitschriften ihre Systeme zu verfügung zu stellen für subjektive Tests.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



dfence schrieb:


> *gg* Woher hast jetz gewust das die alt sind ?  Die Hörner hat Klipsch damals in ihren High End Boxen verbaut, einmal im Klipschhorn, und in den La Scala I und II und den Heresy, wenn ich mich nicht täusche in der kompletten Heritage Serie, ich glaub die La Scala werd ich irgendwann mal nachbauen, find ich auf jeden fall interessant das Klipsch damals EV Chassis verbaut hatte in den High End Boxen.


Weil das Horn der neuen ne andere Geometrie hat und auch nichtmehr von EV sind .

In meinen Lautsprechern sind übrigens auch Visaton-Chassis verbaut (u.a. W170 8Ohm). Ich hab heute mal den Elko im Hochtonzweig gegen nen MKP ersetzt ->. Hat wohl doch etwas extremer den Wert verändert .

Ich wäre ja mal dafür das wir BTT gehen und die OT in den Diskusionsfred geht .


----------



## moe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

ach so ja, die hatte ich ganz vergessen. nja, ich kenn mich in dem bereich auch nicht aus.

wie sieht denn das mit selbstbau aus? ich wollte mir schon immer mal nen (aktiven)subwoofer selber bauen. kann man da einfach strikt nach anleitung vorgehen, oder muss man das studiert haben? auf der visaton hp gibts auch anleitungen für subs. 
ich mein das bauen an sich kann ja nicht so schwer sein, wenn die berechnungen schon jemand anders gemacht hat. (oder?)

€: auf zum batmobil .... ähh in den diskufred!


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Viele Lautsprecher hab Ich mir auch nicht angehört... Aber wenn man weiß, in welche Richtung sich bei Lautsprechern alles dehnt dann kann man mit normalen, menschlichen Denken sich schon so den "Klang" vorm geistigen Auge hören...


----------



## thysol (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Viele Lautsprecher hab Ich mir auch nicht angehört... Aber wenn man weiß, in welche Richtung sich bei Lautsprechern alles dehnt dann kann man mit normalen, menschlichen Denken sich schon so den "Klang" vorm geistigen Auge hören...



Wie geht dass denn? 
2te Frage
Sind die Hi-Fi Zeitungen wirklich sehr subjektiv?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

hifi-zeitungen sind genauso subjektiv wie autozeitungen. viele testgeräte, gute noten, usw.

@moe: hab nen schicken sub zu verkaufen.


----------



## moe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

was denn für einen?

mein sub 200a ist halt gerade bei (action-)filmen schnell übefordert hab ich so das gefühl.

€: jetz sag nicht den monolith, da komm ich dann echt in versuchung...

sollten wir nicht mal in den hi-fhi diskufred gehen? das wird langsam echt ot.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

hier gehts mit dem hifi-gequatsche weiter: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-67.html#post2056269


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



thysol schrieb:


> Wie geht dass denn?
> 2te Frage
> Sind die Hi-Fi Zeitungen wirklich sehr subjektiv?



Eben nur mit etwas Einbildungsvermögen 

Ja die sind sehr subjektiv bzw. gesponsort. Wie Autobild von Vw zum Beispiel.


----------



## 1337 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Also ich weiß nicht wo die Tester bei den Klipsch RB-81 den Bass her haben? Wenn ich sie als 2.0 laufen lasse, verspürt man einen leichten Bass erst bei extremer Lautstärke...
Außerdem haben meine 399€ gekostet...


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. August 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



1337 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wo die Tester bei den Klipsch RB-81 den Bass her haben? Wenn ich sie als 2.0 laufen lasse, verspürt man einen leichten Bass erst bei extremer Lautstärke...
> Außerdem haben meine 399€ gekostet...


 
Schau mal deine unvorteilhafte Aufstellung an, zudem kommen noch Raummoden.

400  €/ Paar oder Stück??


----------



## 1337 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

pro Paar http://geizhals.at/eu/a363316.html


----------



## Stormbringer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Schau mal deine unvorteilhafte Aufstellung an, zudem kommen noch Raummoden.


da stimme ich zu - sehr viel schlechter geht es kaum. ausser man stellt die LS um die ecke auf.
- die lautsprecher sind viel zu nah am hörplatz. das ist doch kein nahfeld-monitor.
- und zudem auch viel zu nah beisammen.
- das gesamtpaket stimmt nicht - zudem sollte man auch keinen wunderbass von den regal-ls erwarten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. August 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> da stimme ich zu - sehr viel schlechter geht es kaum. ausser man stellt die LS um die ecke auf.
> - die lautsprecher sind viel zu nah am hörplatz. das ist doch kein nahfeld-monitor.
> - und zudem auch viel zu nah beisammen.
> - das gesamtpaket stimmt nicht - zudem sollte man auch keinen wunderbass von den regal-ls erwarten.



Besser hätte Ich es nicht formulieren können.


----------



## Rodny (6. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Der erste Post ist seeehr gut. Vielen Dank dem TE.


----------



## 1337 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Also muss mich heute korrigieren, die RB-81 Klipsch zeigen sich nach ~5 Wochen Einspielzeit von einer ganz anderen Seite. Es gibt sehr geilen Bass von sich, der auch mal gern schön tief ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Rodny schrieb:


> Der erste Post ist seeehr gut. Vielen Dank dem TE.



Danke


----------



## thysol (7. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



1337 schrieb:


> Also muss mich heute korrigieren, die RB-81 Klipsch zeigen sich nach ~5 Wochen Einspielzeit von einer ganz anderen Seite. Es gibt sehr geilen Bass von sich, der auch mal gern schön tief ist.



Ich habe die Klipsch RB-81 erst seit ca. 15 Stunden eingespielt. Bisher ist der Bass immer noch schwach. Aber dass soll ja noch werden.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Ich hab meine LS auch erst 10-12 Stunden eingespielt. Manche LS brauchen auch 100Stunden. Wenn das vom Hersteller empfohlen wird, dann meist nicht ohne Grund. Aber bei den Klipsch ließt man ja häufig, dass die sich erst einspielen müssen. Also abwarten.


----------



## 1337 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe die Klipsch RB-81 erst seit ca. 15 Stunden eingespielt. Bisher ist der Bass immer noch schwach. Aber dass soll ja noch werden.



Der Unterschied wird heftig sein  Lass am besten 24/7 Musik laufen, wenn es möglich ist


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*

Grade bei Klipsch  tut sich nach dem Einspielen klanglich viel. Besonders der Hochton verliert seine Aggresivität.


----------



## 1337 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Grade bei Klipsch  tut sich nach dem Einspielen klanglich viel. Besonders der Hochton verliert seine Aggresivität.


Beim Hochton ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, vielleicht dauert es noch, aber gut zu wissen


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



1337 schrieb:


> Beim Hochton ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, vielleicht dauert es noch, aber gut zu wissen



dafür ist mir das beim Bass net so wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## peter55 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> da stimme ich zu - sehr viel schlechter geht es kaum. ausser man stellt die LS um die ecke auf.
> - die lautsprecher sind viel zu nah am hörplatz. das ist doch kein nahfeld-monitor.
> - und zudem auch viel zu nah beisammen.
> - das gesamtpaket stimmt nicht - zudem sollte man auch keinen wunderbass von den regal-ls erwarten.



wieviel abstand sollte man bei solchen ls haben und welcher winkel wäre denn "optimal"

/€ oder ein link zu einem howto würde auch reichen, bei solchen sachen finde ich es nicht einfach informationen für normalverbraucher zu finden
oft lese ich sachen wie "WTF KEIN 500EURO STÄNDER FÜR DEINE BOXXEN DAS KLINGT DOCH WIE PISSE GTFO NOOB"


----------



## 1337 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> dafür ist mir das beim Bass net so wirklich aufgefallen.


Das kann ich nicht ganz glauben, der Bass von meinen 81ern war am Anfang so wie der Bass von den 51ern 
Hast bestimmt schon eingespielte bekommen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. September 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecher für jedes Budget*



1337 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht ganz glauben, der Bass von meinen 81ern war am Anfang so wie der Bass von den 51ern
> Hast bestimmt schon eingespielte bekommen?



Nee, waren niegel-nagelneue. Aber Ich war einfach von vorn herein so baff, der Unterschied zw. den RF 82 und dem Teufel M& war echt derbe.


----------

